# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Հայկօի, Rhayader-ի և Շինարարի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Հայկօն սկսում է, Rhayader-ը շարունակում է, Շինարարն ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Jarre (19.02.2010), Rhayader (19.02.2010), Հայկօ (19.02.2010), Շինարար (19.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Երիտասարդ արյունը եռում էր ներսում: Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն՝ մոտեցավ արևկող դռանը: Փտած տախտակները մի կերպ կցած էին իրար, ներկը պլոկված էր: Ժանգոտած ծխնիները, դժկամությամբ ճռռալով, տեղի տվեցին: Մտավ ներս, և Տան փոշե շունչը դիպավ դեմքին: Ամենուր իրենց դարն ապրած իրերի կույտեր էին, փոշու հաստ շերտի տակ խեղդված ինչ-որ առարկաներ: Լուսամուտները փակված էին կերպասե ծանր վարագույներով: Խունացած քաթանի կտորներով ամբողջությամբ ծածկված փայտե ծանր կահույքն, ասես դարանակալ, նայում էր նրան քրքրված, հնաոճ պաստառներով զարդարված պատերի տակից: Փոշի էր ու մթություն, բորբոս ու հնոտիներ: Բազմաճյուղ, ժանգոտած ջահը, օձերի կծիկի նման, կախվել էր գերանակապ ու մրոտ առաստաղից: Լպրծուն կիսախավարի միջից մի կերպ նշմարեց դեպի Տան խորքը տանող ճանապարհը և քայլեց առաջ: Ամեն քայլի հետ փոշին թափանցում էր նրա հագուստի ու մարմնի մեջ, սարդոստայնները ծվեն-ծվեն փաթաթվում էին վրան: Գայթեց. ոտքը դիպավ քրքրված գորգի եզրին: Հավասարակշությունը պահելու համար բռնեց զարդանախշ, ծանր սեղանի եզրից ու զգաց, թե ինչպես են ցրտի սառցե ասեղները ծակծկում մատները, մթության շոշափուկները դաստակի վրայով սողում վերև: Սարսռալով՝ ձեռքը հետ քաշեց. երակներում վերականգնվող արյան հոսքը ջերմացրեց ափը: Ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ուժ նրան մղում էր դեպի Տան՝ խավարի քողի տակ թաքնված խորքը: Խունացած գորգը խեղդում էր ոտնաձայները՝ փխրուն անձկության նման պարուրելով նրա քայլերը: Գորգի տակ փայտե հատակը սպունգի նման ծակոտկեն էր ու փափուկ: Կրունկները խրվում էին գորգի ու տախտակների մեջ, ու փոշին սողալով լցնում էր առաջացած փոսերը: Առաստաղը հողի գույնի էր: Մոտեցավ սենյակի խորքի երկաթակոփ դռանը, վարանելով դիպավ բռնակին: Կողպեքի ժանգոտ ատամնանիվները զարմանալիորեն անաղմուկ պտտվեցին, դուռը դանդաղ բացվեց: Քայլեց դեպի ներս և զգաց, թե ինչպես է մթության անկյուններում կուչ եկած հազարամյա վախը արթնանում սենյակում ու քամում իր հոգին: Բորբոսի, քայքայման ու ծերության հոտով հագեցած  գաղջ օդը դիպավ դեմքին, թափանցեց հագուստի ծալքերի մեջ, ներծծվեց մաշկի անհամար ծակոտիներով: Մարմնի ներսում ասես ինչ-որ բան ոլորվեց: Նրան թվաց, որ խրվել է մի աներևույթ, մածուցիկ պատնեշի մեջ: Պատի տակ նշմարեց վերև տանող աստիճաններն ու ուղղվեց դեպի այդ կողմ: Յուրաքանչյուր քայլի հետ զգում էր, թե ինչպես է մահացու հոգնությունը սև մաղձի նման տարածվում մարմնի ներսում, ծվատում իր կամքը, գիտակցում էր, որ ուղեղը պատած պղտոր փառն ավելի ու ավելի է կարծրանում: Մտածեց, որ մի ամբողջ հավերժություն արդեն սողում է մոխիրի, փոշու ու թմբիրի այս արքայությունում, որ է Տունը: Նկատեց, որ ստվեր չունի ու հասկացավ, որ արևի լույս չկա ու չի էլ եղել երբեք: Հետևեց, թե ինչպես է արմունկը երազի նման լողում թանձր օդի մեջ ու պատահմամբ հրում ծանր, ասես արճճե գավաթը, աղոտ կերպով գիտակցեց, որ գուցե մի քանի ժամ է անցել այն պահից, երբ գավաթը սկսեց ընկնել ու մոտենալ հատակին, կլանված դիտեց, թե ինչպես են հատակից գավաթին ընդառաջ բարձրանում փոշու ու մառախուղի ծիլերն ու, գավաթը ամփոփելով իրենց հանգույցներում, զգույշ իջեցնում այն դեպի ներքև: Ոչ մի ձայն չլսեց: Ձեռքերը դողում էին, երբ բռնեց աստիճանի բազրիքը: Սառնություն չզգաց: Դանդաղ բարձրացավ վերև: Տան երկրորդ հարկի սորուն կիսախավարի սրտում մի ավելի մութ ուրվագիծ նկատեց ու սկսեց մոտենալ: Հեռավորության կրճատվելուն զուգընթաց՝ ուրվագծի խորքերում ավելի ու ավելի հստակ ինչ-որ շարժում էր նշմարվում: Աստիճանաբար՝ անկանոն, քաոսային շարժումը գրեթե մարդկային կերպարանք ստացավ: Քայլ առ քայլ առաջ գնալով՝ հմայված հետևում էր, թե ինչպես է մթության ծնած լռակյաց ստվերը նույնպես դանդաղ քայլերով մոտենում իրեն: Նախ երևաց վտիտ, ցնցոտիներով փաթաթված իրանը, ապա՝ բուսական ջիղեր հիշեցնող կարծր երակների ցանցով պատված նիհար վերջույթները, սուր ուսերի մեջ ներքաշված պարանոցը, լերկ, ծերունական մուգ բծերով ծածկված մաշկով գլուխը, կեղտոտ, խճճված, իրար կպած, նոսր մազերի փնջերը: Դեմքը չէր երևում: Նկատվում էր, թե քրքրված հագուստի տակ ինչպես են կոտրված փուքսի նման ուռչում ու սմքում դուրս ցցված կողերը: Կերպարանքը քայլում էր ակնհայտ դժվարությամբ, լուռ հևալով, մի կերպ քարշ տալով անհնազանդ ոտքերը: Մոտենալով մարդկային այդ ուրվագծին՝ հայացքը թեքեց ներքև՝ դեպի դրա ձեռքերը: Կնճռոտ էին, մոմի պես դեղին, կոտրտված եղջերանման եղունգներով, չորացած, ասես կմախքի վրա սոսնձված կաշվով, ոսկրոտ ու անկյանք: Հանկարծ ձեռքը սկսեց բարձրանալ ու մեկնվել առաջ: Իր կամքից անկախ՝ ճաքճքած ու ծռմռված ձեռքին ընդառաջ բարձրացրեց սեփական տաք, փափուկ, արյամբ ու կյանքով լեցուն ձեռքը: Այն ակնթարթին, երբ թվում էր՝ արդեն պիտի դիպչի կերպարանքի ձեռքին, նրա մատները շոշափեցին հայելու սառն ու ողորկ հարթությունը: Այլայլված՝ գլուխը բարձրացրեց վերև ու աչքերը գամեց կերպարանքի՝ ասես միայն սև, պղտոր բիբերից կազմված աչքերին, կարծես դարերի խորքից՝ տեսավ Տան դեմքը ու իր վրա զգաց իր սեփական հայացքի ապակյա ծանրությունը: Ցնցված, սահմռկելով՝ ընկրկեց հայելուց, ճիգ գործադրեց՝ հայացքը պոկելու համար այդ գիշերասաթե բիբերից, ոտքը հետ դրեց ու զգաց, որ աստիճաններով գլորվում է ներքև՝ դեպի խավարի բաց գիրկը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.02.2010), AniwaR (19.02.2010), ars83 (20.02.2010), Chuk (21.02.2010), cold skin (20.02.2010), Jarre (19.02.2010), Kita (19.02.2010), Lion (20.02.2010), Rhayader (19.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Sona_Yar (20.02.2010), Ungrateful (19.02.2010), Vardik! (17.01.2014), Yeghoyan (20.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2010), Բարեկամ (21.02.2010), Դատարկություն (21.02.2010), Դեկադա (19.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (19.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2010), Նարե (19.02.2010), Շինարար (19.02.2010), Ուլուանա (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2010), Սերխիո (20.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Խավարը ոլորվեց, իր հետ ոլորելով նրա կամքը, ձևափոխելով ու ձևափոխվելով, ասես լցվելով սրինգի մոնոտոն, ոլորվող սուլոցով, որն աճելով ոռնոցի վերածվեց նրա ականջներում: Անսահման սարսափի ոռնոց, որի մեջ նա զգաց, որ ինքն էլ է ոռնում խավարի հետ միասին, որ իր կամքն ու խավարի կամքը նույնն են, որ ինքն էլ է մասն այն դիվային սրինգի, որը նվագողի անունը երբեք չի կարելի հիշատակել ո՛չ բարձրաձայն, ո՛չ շշուկով, ո՛չ մտքում:
Այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում լռությունը, այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում նա, մինչև ամեն ինչ նորից չլուծվեց սպիտակի մեջ:
Ու ահա՝ լի կյանքով ու արյամբ, նա նորից կանգնած էր դռան առաջ, որն արդեն մեռած ու նեխող էր, երբ ժամանակը դեռ չէր ծնվել: Նորից նույն փտած տախտակները, որոնք, թվում էր, մի շարժումից կարող էին խարխլվել իրենց տեղերից ու փլվել դուռը բացել փորձողի վրա: Դռան վրա մուգ սրճագույն, գրեթե սև բծեր էին, որոնք կարող էին մակարդված արյան հետքեր լինել. ո՞վ կարող էր հաստատ ասել:
Ո՞վ կարող էր ասել, քանի օր, տարի, եթե ոչ դար էր նա մոտենում դռանը, բացում այն. ամեն անգամ, ուղիղ նույն ժամին, ժամանակը պտտվում էր, վերադարձնում նրան նույն տեղը, փոխարենը զրկելով վերապրած սարսափի հիշողություններից:
Տունը կանչում էր նրան. թվում էր՝ իրականության մեջ խրված այդ վերքը, որի աստիճանաբար լայնացող ճեղքերով ծածկված պատերը բացվում էին՝ ստեղծելով ծաղկող վարդի մի հրեշավոր նմանություն, պետք է իրենից վաներ ամեն կենդանի արարած, մինչև նեխման այդ ծաղիկը բացվի ու արևի ճառագայթներն իսպառ վերացնեն ստվերում թաքնված սարսափի վերջին մնացորդները:
Բայց Տունը կանչում էր նրան, Տունը խոստանում էր բացվել նրա առաջ, ներս թողնել, մերկանալ... Նա զգաց, որ ակամայից նրբորեն շոյում է դռան ճաքճքած մակերևույթը:
Դռան չարագույժ ճռռոցից նա իր փորում սառնություն զգաց: Սովորաբար դուռը բացելիս լույսը դեպի ներս միջանցք է գցում մտնողի համար. այդ տանն ամեն ինչ հակառակն էր՝ ներսի խավարն էր ստվեր գցում դեպի ներս: Նրա սրտում մի պահ կասկած ծնվեց, բայց տան կանչը լսելով՝ նա քայլեց խավարի մեջ:
Ամեն ինչ իր տեղում էր. կերպասե ծանր վարագույրներով ծածկված վարագույրները, օդում սավառնող հեղձուցիկ փոշին, Գորգոնայի գլուխ հիշեցնող ջահը: Նորից նրա մազերը սարդոստանից սկսեցին կպչել իրար. նա, անհանգիստ շնչելով, իր ինչ-որ թաքնված զգայարանով ըմբռնեց օդում սավառնող հիշողությունների, մանուշակների, ֆորմալդեհիդի, մահվան ու կանացի քրտինքի ծանր բույրը:
Ոչ, նրան ծանոթ ոչինչ չկար այդ սենյակում, բացի իր սեփական հիշողություններից, որոնք նա երբեք չէր ունեցել:
Մտածմունքների մեջ՝ նա մոտեցավ գրադարակին ու սկսեց ձեռքի ափով գրքերի վրայից հերթով քաշել սարդոստայնը. խավարի մեջ նա աստիճանաբար տարբերակեց «De Umbrarum Regis Novum Portis», «Necros Nomos Eicon», «Vigiliae Mortuorum secundum chorum Ecclesiae Maguntinae», «Malleus Maleficarum», գրքերի կազմերը, նույնիսկ սեր Լանսելոտ Քաննինգի «Խելահեղ Թախիծը» կար: Նա ձեռքը մեկնեց գրքի արդեն բավականին գունաթափ ու ճաքճքած կաշուց շապիկին, բայց տան նկուղից ուժեղ, մետաղային զրնգոցը լսելով՝ վախեցած ետ քաշեց ձեռքը:
Ձայնը չշարունակվեց, բայց նա համոզված էր, որ իսկապես այն լսել է: Վախի ալիքը գլորվեց նրա սրտով, ստամոքսը նորից կծկվեց ներսում սառնության զգացողությունից. ասես ինչ-որ ցուրտ ու լպրծուն բան էր գալարվում նրա ստոծանու տակ: Ծոծրակի մազերը, ասես ստատիկ լիցքից, սկսեցին բիզ-բիզ կանգնել, ու նա զգաց, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դիտում է իրեն: Մի կերպ ինքն իրեն ստիպելով, որ շրջվի, նա հայտնաբերեց, որ ետևում ոչ ոք չկա: Միևնույն է, նա արդեն գիտեր, որ միայնակ չի այդ Տանը: Ինչ-որ մեկի սարսափ ու ցանկություն ներշնչող ներկայությունը սարդոստայնի հետ միասին պարուրել էր նրա հագուստը, փոշու հետ թափանցել նրա մեջ:
- Ո՞վ կա այստեղ,- հարցրեց նա դողացող ձայնով:
Ոչ ոք չպատասխանեց:
Մի պահ նա նա անորոշ շարժում ընկալեց փոշոտ փալասով ծածկված կիսանդրու ետևից: Հաղթահարելով վախը, նա դողալով սկսեց մոտենալ արձանին: Գորգը կենդանի արարածի նման փափուկ էր նրա ոտքերի տակ, թվում էր՝ եթե ուժեղ սեղմի, գորգ-մորթու տակ կողեր ու ողնաշար կշոշափի: Ծանր շնչելով, մի ձեռքն առաջ մեկնած, իսկ մյուսն, ասես սրտի խելահեղ զարկը զսպելու համար, սեղմած կրծքին, նա մոտենում էր արձանին:
Ամեն քայլի հետ սիրտն ավելի կատաղի էր բաբախում, ականջներում արյան ահագնացող սուլոցի մեջ, թվում էր, շշուկ է լսվում.
«Ալհազրե՜դ...»
Եվս մի քայլ: Քիչ է մնացել:
«Ալհազրե՜դ...»
Դողդոջուն ձեռքերը կպան փալասին ու այն կտրուկ քաշեցին կիսանդրու վրայից: Արձանի ետևից կտորուկ շարժումով մի սև բան վեր նետվեց ու կռռաց.
- Երբե՛ք:
Նա դողալով նստեց գետնին:
«Ընդամենը թռչուն էր: Իզուր եմ վախեցել: Հանգիստ: Ժամանակն է գնալ այս անիծված տեղից»,- մտածեց նա:
- Երբե՛ք,- կռռաց ագռավն ու դուրս թռավ, ընթացքում բախվելով դռանը: Դուռը, մի փոքր ավելի կախվելով ծխնիների վրա, ճռռոցով շարժվեց ու սկսեց փակվել՝ սեփական ծանրության տակ արագացնելով շարժումը:
Նա տեղից վեր թռավ, բայց արդեն գիտեր, որ չի հասցնի: Դուռն աղմուկով փակվեց ու հարվածից ավելի ձևախախտվեց: Երբ նա հասավ դրան, հասկացավ, որ չի կարողանա բացել այն: Ծխնիները կոտրվել էին, տախտակները՝ խրվել գետնի մեջ: Հուսահատության ու սարսափի մեջ՝ նա ամբողջ մարմնով ընկավ դռան վրա, բայց դուռն անսպասելիորեն ամուր դուրս եկավ: Նա ամբողջ ուժերը կենտրոնացրեց, որ չլացի ու նորից հրեց, այս անգամ՝ առանց որևէ հույսի:
Հանկարծ նա վեր թռավ՝ իր ուսի վրա սև, նրբագեղ ձեռքի հպում զգալով: Սիրտը նորից սկսեց կատաղի բաբախել, ականջների սուլոցը նորից սկսեց շշնջալ անուններ, որ նա երբեք մինչ այդ չէր լսել.
«Ալհազրե՜դ...»
«Աշվիթհա՜մա...»
«Շաբ-Նիգգուրա՜թ...»
Հարյուրավոր անուններ էին հնչում նրա գլխում, քանի դեռ նա շրջվում էր, բայց ոչ բոլորն էին ընկալելի մարդկային մտքի համար:
- Տե՛ս, ես բողբոջել եմ քո համար, Ռոդերիկ,- ասաց նրան աննկատ մոտեցած սև, փայլատ մաշկով նրբագեղ կինը, որը փաթաթված էր հուղարկավորական սպիտակ սավանի մեջ,- արի՛ իմ մեջ, հավաքի՛ր իմ այգու բերքը:
Կինը լայն տարածեց ձեռքեր. սավանը ցած սահեց վրայից: Կնոջ մարմինն ու գլուխը, չնայած իրենց կատարելությանիը, լրիվ զուրկ էին մազերից ու ամբողջությամբ՝ հյութեղ սև շրթունքներից մինչև զգայուն փոքրիկ կրծքերը, ծածկված էր փայլուն սև դաջվածքներով, որոնք անհասկանալի ու միաժամանակ ծանոթ լեզվի տառեր էի, որոնք, ի պատասխան կնոջ խոսքերի,ասես ժամանակից էլ հին խոսքերի սիրային միաձուլման էքստազի մեջ, իսկապես սկսեցին բողբոջել, գալարվել, աճել, միահյուսվել ու թափանցել իրար մեջ՝ սկսած ձեռքերի մատներից: Երբ երբ նրանց շարժումը կլանեց կնոջ ամբողջ մարմինն ու հասավ կրծքերին, գրգռված սև պտուկների վրա խոսքերը բացվեցին սև ծաղիկների տեսքով, որոնք պարունակում էին նրանց ամբողջ իմաստը: Կինը մռռաց կատվի նման ու բարձրացրեց գլուխն, ի ցույց դնելով ասես քանդակած զգայուն վիզը, որի վրա մարդկային գանգերի վզնոց էր կախված՝ կարծես համբույր պահանջելով:
Նա չգիտեր, որ զգացողությունն է իր մեջ ավելի ուժեղ. վա՞խը, թե՞ ցանկությունը: Սակայն ամբողջ տեսիլքը միայն մի քանի վայրկյան տևեց. երբ նա ակամա թարթեց աչքերը, թե՛ կինը, թե՛ սավանն անհետացել էին: Նա ուժասպառ նստեց գետնին՝ մեջքով հենվելով դռանը, փորձելով ուշքի գալ, չխելագարվել, չմոռանալ, թե ով է ինքը: Կինը գնացել էր՝ իր հետ տանելով ցանկությունը. նրան էր թողել միայն վախն ու ափսոսանքը, միայն ափսոսանքը, վախն ու մենակության հուսահատությունը:
Նա շոշափելով գրպանից հանեց ծխախոտի տուփն ու կրակայրիչը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.02.2010), AniwaR (19.02.2010), Chuk (21.02.2010), cold skin (20.02.2010), Kita (20.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Sona_Yar (20.02.2010), Vardik! (17.01.2014), Yeghoyan (20.02.2010), Yellow Raven (21.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2010), Բարեկամ (21.02.2010), Դատարկություն (21.02.2010), Հայկօ (19.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Նարե (19.02.2010), Շինարար (19.02.2010), Ուլուանա (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2010), Սերխիո (20.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Երբ պտտեց կրակայրիչի կայծքարը, փոքրիկ կայծքարի փոխարեն  հրաբուխ ժայթքեց դրանից: Այստեղ նա աչքերը բացեց, սակայն դրանք ինքնաբերաբար նորից փակվեցին: Կարծես թե էլ քնած չէր, բայց դեռ չէր էլ արթնացել, թեև արդեն անորոշ, բայց նրա աչքի առաջ շարունակում էին լողալով շարժվել ինչ-որ կնոջ պատկեր, որի կրծքին անծանոթ մի լեզվով տառեր էին դաջված, մի մեծ գրադարակ` լի օտար լեզվով գրքերով, ապա այդ գրքերը սկսեցին հատ-հատ դուրս թռչել գրադարակից, հետո ականջին հասան ինչ-որ ձայներ, որ վերածվեցին ագռավային չարագուշակ կռինչների, հետո այդ ամենը սկսեց տարրալուծվել լավայի մեջ, որ դուրս էր հոսում իր կրակայրիչից: Նա նորից աչքերը բացեց, ձեռքը տարավ մահճակալի կողքը դրված պահարանի վրա, ալարեց շրջվել այդ կողմի վրա, շոշափելով գտավ կրակայրիչը, այն սառն էր, ինչը սթափեցրեց նրան: Ձեռքը տարավ ճակատին, ճակատը թաց էր և տաք: Հետո շոշափեց իր ներքնազգեստը, որ նորից թաց էր: Հասկացավ, որ քրտնած է, գուցե ջերմություն էլ ունենար: Նստեց անկողնում, վերմակը վրայից ընկավ, զգաց, որ մրսում է, նորից վեր քաշեց այն, փաթաթվեց, ձեռքը վերմակի տակով տարավ դեպի փոքրիկ պահարանը, դարակից ծխախոտ հանեց: Երբ վերցրեց կրակայրիչը,  ցանկանալով վառել ծխախոտը, սարսուռ անցավ մարմնով: Թվաց, թե նորից հրաբուխ է ժայթքելու, և կրակայրիչից հորդացող լավան իր մեջ է առնելու իրեն: Աչքի առաջով նորից անցան օտարալեզու գրքերը, որ լողում էին լավայի վրայով, նա պարզորոշ տեսավ վերնագրերը, դրանք լատինատառ էին, գուցե կարողանար վերծանել էլ, թե ինչ է գրված, բայց իմաստ չտեսավ, որովհետև միևնույնն է` ոչինչ չէր հասկանալու: Դողացող ձեռքերով պտտեց կայծքարը, փոքրիկ կայծից բռնկվեց կրակայրիչից դուրս եկող գազը, նա հանգիստ շունչ քաշեց, վառեց ծխախոտը և սկսեց ագահաբար ներս քաշել ծուխը: Գիշերվա ընթացքում չորացած թոքերը աշխուժացան կարծես: Իսկ աչքերի առաջ հայտնվող և անհետացող պատկերները ավելի ու ավելի անորոշ էին դառնում: Վերջապես սկսեց տարբերել իրականությունը երազից: -Ինչ տարօրինակ երազ էր,- նույնիսկ կարողացավ մտածել: Ծխելու ընթացքում վերմակն աստիճանաբար գցեց վրայից, էլ չէր մրսում, հետո հագնվեց, բոբիկ ոտքերով շարժվեց դեպի սենյակի դուռը, ուր իրարից հեռու ընկած էին հողաթափերը, զգաց, որ քայլելու մեջ ինչ-որ զգուշավորություն կա, կարծես ինչ-որ փտած տախտակների կամ սառույցի վրայով քայլելիս լիներ` այն գիտակցումով, որ հատակը ուր որ է կոտրվելու է, ուսերը թոթվեց, նույնիսկ քմծիծաղի նման ինչ-որ բան անցավ շուրթերով, հագավ հողաթափերը և արդեն հաստատուն քայլերով շարժվեց դեպի լողասենյակ: Դեռ չէր կարողանում մոռանալ երազը, մտքերն անընդհատ այդ կողմն էին, չնայած մանրամասներն արդեն տարրալուծվել էին իրականության մեջ,  զգում էր, որ շատ ավելին է կատարվել, քան կարողանում էր դուրս բերել իր հիշողությունից: Ինչ-որ նյարդեր սղոցող ձայն հնչեց, որից նա ցնցվեց, աչքերի դեմով չարագույժ մի ագռավ անցավ, աչքերը թարթեց, գլուխը թափահարեց, հասկացավ, որ ընդամենը տեսիլք էր: Ձայնը նորից հնչեց, նա ժպտաց, հեռախոսի զարթուցիչի ձայնն էր, այսօր տարօրինակորեն շուտ էր արթնացել: Հետո աշխատանքի ճանապարհին նորից հիշեց երազի մասին, չնայած զարթուցիչի ձայնից հետո լիովին սթափվելով մտքերը բոլորովին այլ ուղղությամբ էին գնացել: Աշխատանքի տեղը խնդիրներ ուներ: Նոր աշխատող էր եկել, որ շատ լավ տվյալներ ուներ, լավ էր աշխատում և կարճ ժամանակում դարձել էր տնօրինության սիրելին, իսկ իր տակի հողը սկսել էր երերալ: Երազը, կինը, երազախաբությունը, մենությունը, անորոշ վիճակը, ամեն ինչ իրար էր խառնվել: Զգում էր, որ այդպես շարունակվել չի կարող: Աշխատավայրում ամեն ինչ նույնն էր: Իսկ նոր աշխատողի գալու հետ տհաճության զգացումով լցվեց ներսը, վերջին ժամանակներում այդ զգացողությունն արդեն հարազատ էր դարձել իրեն: Պետք է հասցներ հանձնարարված վերլուծությունը կազմել, սակայն չգիտես ինչպես հայտնվեց ինտերնետում, մատները ստեղնաշարի վրա հավաքեցին երազահան բառը: Երազահան գտավ, սակայն ինչ փնտրել երազահանում ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացավ հիշել, հիշում էր, որ երազում տեսել էր ինչ-որ ալհազրեդներ, աշվիթհամաներ,շաբ-նիգգուրաթներ, սակայն իմաստ չտեսավ դրանք փնտրելու երազահանում, որովհետև ոչ ինքը գիտեր, թե ինչ են այդ բառերը նշանակում, ոչէլ իր խորին համոզմամբ այդ երազահան կազմողը կիմանար: Իսկ երեկոյան` տուն վերադառնալիս, ընդհանրապես մոռացել էր երազի մասին, վերլուծությունը հասցրել էր ժամանակին գրել, բայց գիտեր, որ այն կարող էր ավելի ներկայանալի տեսքով հանձնել տնօրենին, հաստատ կարող էր, ուղղակի ալարեց, տնօրենը վերցնելիս նույնիսկ իր դեմքին չնայեց, միայն ասաց` հըմ: Ողջ ճանապարհին մտքի մեջ հայհոյում էր տնօրենին, նոր աշխատողին, գործընկերուհիներին, որոնց չաչանակելու թեմաները, ավելի ճիշտ` թեման, իսկ ստույգ լինելու դեպքում` թեմայի բացակայությունը երբեք չէր սպառվում: Տանը զգաց, որ սա այն վայրն է, ուր իրեն լիովին ազատ է զգում, կարող է զուգարան մտնել և դուռը ետևից չփակել, կարող է ընդհանրապես մերկ ֆռֆռալ սենյակից սենյակ, ու գրողի ծոցը կորչեն տնօրենն էլ, նոր աշխատողն էլ, գործընկերուհիներն էլ, գրողի ծոցը կորչեն փողոցի անցորդները, գրողի ծոցը կորչի վաղվա օրը: Կա ներկա, կա իր տունը, ինքը այդ ներկայի ու տան մեջ, հա, մեկ էլ իր մենությունը: Հաստատ որոշեց, որ վաղը գործի չի գնալու, վաղը ընդհանրապես տանից դուրս չի գալու, անկողնուց էլ դուրս չի գալու: Ինչ-որ դեժավու ապրեց, երեկ էլ տուն էր մտել ու դուռը ներսից փակել այդ նույն վճռականությամբ, բայց այս անգամ հաստատ այդպես կանի:

----------

Ariadna (20.02.2010), Chuk (21.02.2010), davidus (20.02.2010), Kita (20.02.2010), My World My Space (21.02.2010), Rhayader (20.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Sona_Yar (20.02.2010), Vardik! (17.01.2014), Yeghoyan (20.02.2010), _Հրաչ_ (20.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (26.02.2010), Բարեկամ (21.02.2010), Դատարկություն (21.02.2010), Դեկադա (20.02.2010), Կաթիլ (20.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Սերխիո (20.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Է՜հ: :Sad:  Վերջը լավ չէր. դասական, բռնաբարված լուծում՝ երազ: :Sad:  Մի խոսքով, գրողի ծոցը ամեն ինչ, գնամ քնեմ:  :Lazy:

----------

Շինարար (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Է՜հ: Վերջը լավ չէր. դասական, բռնաբարված լուծում՝ երազ: Մի խոսքով, գրողի ծոցը ամեն ինչ, գնամ քնեմ:


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ վերջն էնքան էլ հաջող չէր, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ, հաշվի առնելով, թե Հայկօն ու Rhayader–ն ինչ ծանր ժառանգություն էին թողել խեղճ Շինարարին  :LOL: , էնքան էլ մեղադրելու չի, իմ կարծիքով։ Վերոնկարագրյալ լպրծուն խավարից միակ ելքը հաճախ իրոք քնից արթնանալն է լինում։  :Jpit:  
Հայկօյի հատվածը շատ պատկերավոր էր, հարուստ նկարագրություններով, էնքան կենդանի, որ թվում էր՝ էդ սենյակում ես գտնվում։ Բայց միայն էդ նկարագրությունը մի տեսակ քիչ էր թվում հետագա զարգացման համար։ Էդպես ամբողջ ծանրությունը, փաստորեն, ընկավ Rhayader–ի ու Շինարարի վրա, բայց Rhayader–ն էլ բավական ճարպկորեն գցեց Շինարարի վրա։  :LOL:  Ռայադերի հատվածի առաջին մասը գրեթե չէր տարբերվում Հայկօյի հատվածից՝ էլի մենակ նկարագրություններ՝ նախորդին շատ նման, ճիշտ է, էլի կենդանի ու պատկերավոր, բայց սենյակի նկարագրություններն ու դրա հետ կապված զգացողություններն արդեն չափից դուրս շատ ստացվեցին էս ֆորմատի պատմվածքի համար, մենակ վերջին հատվածում նոր ինչ–որ բան կարծես տեղից շարժվեց, բայց էլի առանձնապես լուրջ շարժում չեղավ։ Մի խոսքով՝ առաջին երկու հատվածները միասին ոնց որ մի ծավալուն ստեղծագործության սկիզբ լինեին ընդամենը, ամեն ինչ դեռ նոր էր սկսվում, այնինչ Շինարարը պիտի մենակ էդքանի տակից դուրս գար... Մի խոսքով՝ մնում էր միայն արթանանալ այդ մղձավանջից, ինչն էլ արեց Շինարարը։  :LOL:  Բայց Շինարարի վերջին հատվածի իմաստը մի քիչ անհասկանալի մնաց ինձ համար, մի տեսակ չկապվեց մնացած մասերի հետ։ Ինձ թվում է՝ գոնե վերջում կարելի էր  որևէ սիմվոլիկայի միջոցով գոնե ինչ–որ կապ ստեղծել պատմվածքի սկզբի՝ երազի, ու երազից դուրս էդ մարդու կյանքի միջև։ Թե չէ ստացվում է, որ, փաստորեն, համարյա ամբողջ պատմվածքը երազն էր, որն էդպես էլ ոչինչ չնշանակեց։
Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումն էր պատմվածքից, հուսով եմ՝ չվիրավորեցի ոչ մեկին։

----------

Chuk (21.02.2010), Rhayader (20.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010), Սերխիո (20.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Հա, համաձայն եմ, բարդ էր Շինարարի գործը (ու խրթին :Jpit: ): Ու իմ կարծիքով, ամենաանկեղծ մասը հենց ամենավերջին հատվածն էր՝ էս պատմվածքի քողի տակ թաքնված հաղորդագրություն համայն ակումբոց համայնքին:  :Jpit:  (pink floyd style)

----------

Մանոն (23.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ուլուանային համակարծիք եմ: 
Ավելացնեմ, որ վերնագրի իմաստը էդպես էլ չհասկացա: Հայկօն մի բան մտածել էր, բայց էդ չբացահայտվեց:  :Jpit: 
Սոֆն էլ մի բան մտածած կլիներ, թե ինչպես կավարտեր ինքը: Բայց դե նկարագրություններով կեսը հասավ, ու... ու ...  :Think: 
Բայց լավն էր,...  :Smile:  (չգիտեմ ինչը)

----------

Rhayader (20.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Ուլուանային համակարծիք եմ: 
> Ավելացնեմ, որ վերնագրի իմաստը էդպես էլ չհասկացա: Հայկօն մի բան մտածել էր, բայց էդ չբացահայտվեց: 
> Սոֆն էլ մի բան մտածած կլիներ, թե ինչպես կավարտեր ինքը: Բայց դե նկարագրություններով կեսը հասավ, ու... ու ... 
> Բայց լավն էր,...  (չգիտեմ ինչը)


Դե վերնագիրը, որ թարգմանենք ֆրանսից, պարզ կլինի երևի`զառանցանք, պսիխոզ, խելացնորում, ցնորում :Dntknw:  ոշմ սրանից էր պետք սկսել:
1ին, 2որդ մասը իրար լավ լռացնում էին, որովհետև գրեթե չէր զգացվում ուրիշ հեղինակի անցումը: Շինարարի գրելու շունչը տարբերվում է, մի տեսակ ավելի արագ կարդացվում, չէիր հասցնում ֆանտազիաիտ զոռ տալ, ամեն դեպքում համոզված եմ ամեն հեղինակ իր ավարտն էր պատկերացնում:
Լավն էր, պատկերավոր:

----------

Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010)

----------


## ars83

:Smile:  Եկա, մի երկու խոսք էլ ես ասեմ:

Հայկի սկիզբն, իսկապես որ chef-d'œuvre (իր սիրած լեզվով գրեմ, թող իրեն լավ զգա) էր. շատ լարված ու հետաքրքիր, իր սիրած(՞) անորոշ-սպասողական ոճով (ինչպես ժամանակին հողի տակ գերեզմանում գտնվող մեկի մասին էր գրել, եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում), պատկերներն ու գործողությունները շատ նուրբ մշակված, տեմպը՝ ներդաշնակ: 
Հետո եկավ Rhayader-ը, ու ահագին բան փոխեց  :Wink:  Հայկի՝ վարպետորեն հյուսած երկար decrescendo-ն («Երիտասարդ արյունը եռում էր ներսում: Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն՝ մոտեցավ արևկող դռանը:»-ից մինչև «Այլայլված՝ գլուխը բարձրացրեց վերև ու աչքերը գամեց կերպարանքի՝ ասես միայն սև, պղտոր բիբերից կազմված աչքերին, կարծես դարերի խորքից՝ տեսավ Տան դեմքը ու իր վրա զգաց իր սեփական հայացքի ապակյա ծանրությունը:») Rhayader-ը ոչ միայն սկսեց forte-ով, այլև արագացրեց տեմպը:
Դե Rhayader-ը էմոցիոնալ մարդ է ու գունեղ: Rhayader-ի մոտ պետք է վերջիվերջո ամեն ինչ պտտվեր, խառնվեր, բարդանար, երաժշտության ձայն գար, այդ ձայնը ոռնոցի _վերածվեր_ (ոչ թե ի սկզբանե ստատիկ ոռնոց լիներ, այլ մոնոտոն լինելով, _գալարվեր_ ու _վերածվեր_ ոռնոցի), կոնտրաստն անպայման պետք է սուր ու չծածկված լիներ (_«Այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում լռությունը...»_), (տգետիս անհասկանալի) անվանումները պետք է բարդվեին, կուտակվեին, մարդը պետք է _խոսեր_ ու _լսեր_ սեփական և ուրիշների ձայներ (հմմտ. առաջին հեղինակի հետ՝ «Կողպեքի ժանգոտ ատամնանիվները զարմանալիորեն անաղմուկ պտտվեցին...», «Ոչ մի ձայն չլսեց:»), կին հայտնվեր, ցանկություն ավելացներ վախին: Ու վերջում համարյա լրիվ վերադարձրեց սկզբնական կետին՝ հիշատակելով _կրակայրիչի_ (լույսի աղբյուր. մարդը սկզբում Տան խավարը մտավ հենց լուսավոր դրսից) մասին:
Դե, Շինարարն էլ, ընդհանրապես, Alla Turca ռոնդոյով ամեն ինչ վերջացրեց, սկզբնական ոճն իսպառ կործանելով:

Կարդալուց մի փոքր առաջ, լսում էի Մոցարտի K.626-ը («Ռեքվիեմ»). ձեր եռամաս ստեղծագործությունը հիշեցրեց այդ ստեղծագործության արարման պատմությունը, երբ Մոցարտի սպասողական, անհանգիստ, լայնարձակ, սարսափահար, ցավալի, մտածկոտ ու անխուսափելի Introitus-ը Զյուսմայերի և նրա օգնականների միջոցով վերածվեց բարդ, շարժուն, և ոչ արդեն այդքան տագնապահար Domine Jesu Christe-ի և, վերջապես, ընդհանրապես ստացավ սոնատային ոճի ստեղծագործության տեսք՝ վերջին երկու մասերում առաջին երկուսի երաժշտության կրկնության շնորհիվ:
Ինչևէ, «Ռեքվիեմը», «լսվում է»:  :Smile: 

Բեթհովենի չորրորդ դաշնամուրային կոնցերտի երկրորդ հատվածի այս կատարումը նվիրում եմ Հայկին. ինձ մոտ իր օպուսն ասոցացվեց այս երաժշտության հետ (մի քիչ ուրիշ կատարում էի ուզում, բայց սա էլ է լավը): Մենակ չասես՝ էլի «Բրամսա բերել», Հայկիչ:  :LOL: 




Հ.Գ. Միգուցե, Հայկը կարող էր ոչ այդքան ավարտուն ստեղծագործություն տեղադրել, որպեսզի մնացածներին աշխատելու տեղ մնար:  :Think:

----------

Kita (20.02.2010), Rhayader (20.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Մի քանի բան էլ ես գրեմ... Վատը չէր, բայց ամենից շատ Հայկի մասն է տպավորվել մոտս: Հետաքրքիր էր, աբստրակտ՝ մի տեսակ բարդի մեջ պարզ: Շարունակողները չէին կարողացել սկզբնական շունչն ու հոգին պահեն՝ չնայած ես համոզված էի, որ էտպես էլ կլինի, որովհետև ամենքը յուրովի է ներկայացնելու...Երկրորդ մասը առաջինը պարզեցրած նկարագրությունն էր, իսկ երրորդը  լրիվ ուրիշ բան... էտպես էլ պետք է լիներ երկրորդը շատ էր խճճել: Ինչևէ, կարդացվեց... :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Լավ, մի քիչ արդարանամ :Jpit:  Սկսեմ նրանից, որ ոչ լատիներեն գիտեմ, ոչ ֆրանսերեն, ոչ գերմանարեն: Վերնագիրը չէի հասկացել, երկրորդ մասում չէի հասկացել գրքերի վերնագրերը: Նկարագրություններ չեմ սիրում, չեմ կարող գրել, կարող եմ գրել կամ ակտիվ խոսք, կամ գործողությունների շարք, սկզբի մասերը մի տասն անգամ կարդացել եմ, Հայկօյի մասի շարունակությունն արդեն տեսնում էի միայն որպես երազ, Ռայադերը կարողացել էր շարունակել, բայց իմ ավարտը ես պետք է ի վերջո իմ ընկալումների միջով դուս բերեի, գրել այնպես, ինչպես չեմ մտածում, ներեցեք, չեմ կարող :Jpit:  Վերջին նախադասություննը տան մասին իբր այդ Տան սիմվոլի բացումն էր իմ կողմից, երազում ինչ-որ Տուն էր, որ կանչում էր, իսկ արթմնի դա արդեն իր Տունն էր, որտեղ մարդ կարող է իրեն լավ ու պաշտպանված զգալ: Իմ գրելու գլխավոր նպատակը այն է, որ հեշտ կարդացվի, մի շնչում, որ կարդացողը ստիպված չլինի փորձել ինչ-որ բաներ հասկանա, այլ կարդա գրածը, որպես այդպիսին, բոլորիցդ շնորհակալ եմ, հատուկ շնորհակալություն Kita-ին, փաստորեն ինչ-որ չափով մոտս ստացվում է:
Հ. Գ. Երբեք չէի կասկածի, որ Հայկօյի ու Ռայադերը գրածները կարող են լավը չլինել, դրա համար էի ինձ մեջ գցել այս նախագծում, գուցե նախատրամադրվածությունն է պատճառը, որ իրոք շատ հավանեցի իրենց մասերը, հուսով եմ շատ դժգոհ չեն մնացել ավարտից, ակումբցիներից և ոչ մեկին ոչ մի գաղտնի հաղորդագրություն չէի ուզում թողնել, Վելվետ ջան :Jpit: , բայց եթե նման ենթատեքստ ես տեսել, գոհ եմ, որ կարդալով ազատ մտածելու, քոնը տեսնելու հնարավորություն եմ թողել, ինձ չեմ պարտադրել:

----------

Kita (20.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), _Հրաչ_ (20.02.2010), Դեկադա (20.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Առաջին (ու, հավանաբար, վերջին) անգամ կփորձեմ մանրամասն բացատրել գրածիս մեխանիկան:



> Խավարը ոլորվեց, իր հետ ոլորելով նրա կամքը, ձևափոխելով ու ձևափոխվելով, ասես լցվելով սրինգի մոնոտոն, ոլորվող սուլոցով, որն աճելով ոռնոցի վերածվեց նրա ականջներում: Անսահման սարսափի ոռնոց, որի մեջ նա զգաց, որ ինքն էլ է ոռնում խավարի հետ միասին, որ իր կամքն ու խավարի կամքը նույնն են, որ ինքն էլ է մասն այն դիվային սրինգի, որը նվագողի անունը երբեք չի կարելի հիշատակել ո՛չ բարձրաձայն, ո՛չ շշուկով, ո՛չ մտքում:


1. Հղում է դեպի Հ. Ֆ. Լավկրաֆտի «Сомнамбулический поиск Неведомого Кадата» պատմվածքին, որի հերոսը նույնպես, արթմնի երազների միջոցով ճանապարհորդում է տարբեր  զարմանալի ու հեռու վայրեր: Երազներից մեկում նա մի հրաշալի քաղաք է գտնում, որտեղ երեք անգամ կարողանում է հասնել, բայց երեք անգամ էլ նրան արթնացնում են: Սյուժեն շարունակելու հետ կապված առաջին հուշումն այստեղ է:



> Այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում լռությունը, այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում նա, մինչև ամեն ինչ նորից չլուծվեց սպիտակի մեջ:


2. Հղում է իմ անավարտ «Реквием» վեպին:



> Ու ահա՝ լի կյանքով ու արյամբ, նա նորից կանգնած էր դռան առաջ, որն արդեն մեռած ու նեխող էր, երբ ժամանակը դեռ չէր ծնվել: Նորից նույն փտած տախտակները, որոնք, թվում էր, մի շարժումից կարող էին խարխլվել իրենց տեղերից ու փլվել դուռը բացել փորձողի վրա: Դռան վրա մուգ սրճագույն, գրեթե սև բծեր էին, որոնք կարող էին մակարդված արյան հետքեր լինել. ո՞վ կարող էր հաստատ ասել:


3. Ինչպես երևում է առաջին հղումից, ես հույս ունեի, որ հերոսը երեք անգամ կայցելի տունն ու երեք տեսիլք կունենա, ինչից հետո կամ կգտնի այն, ինչ փնտրում էր, կամ էլ հավերժ կմնա երազի մեջ (իմ տարբերակում, եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եմ դնել):



> Ո՞վ կարող էր ասել, քանի օր, տարի, եթե ոչ դար էր նա մոտենում դռանը, բացում այն. ամեն անգամ, ուղիղ նույն ժամին, ժամանակը պտտվում էր, վերադարձնում նրան նույն տեղը, փոխարենը զրկելով վերապրած սարսափի հիշողություններից:


4. Վատ համատեղ գրող է նա, ով նոր սյուժեի գիծ գրելիս նախորդի գրածին տրամաբանական բացատրություն ու նոր սյուժեի մեջ տեղ չի տալիս:



> Տունը կանչում էր նրան. թվում էր՝ իրականության մեջ խրված այդ վերքը, որի աստիճանաբար լայնացող ճեղքերով ծածկված պատերը բացվում էին՝ ստեղծելով ծաղկող վարդի մի հրեշավոր նմանություն, պետք է իրենից վաներ ամեն կենդանի արարած, մինչև նեխման այդ ծաղիկը բացվի ու արևի ճառագայթներն իսպառ վերացնեն ստվերում թաքնված սարսափի վերջին մնացորդները:


5. Հղում Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի «Հարյուր Տարվա Մենություն» վեպին ու Հ. Ֆ. Լավկրաֆտի «Դանվիչյան Սարսափը» պատմվածքին:



> Բայց Տունը կանչում էր նրան, Տունը խոստանում էր բացվել նրա առաջ, ներս թողնել, մերկանալ... Նա զգաց, որ ակամայից նրբորեն շոյում է դռան ճաքճքած մակերևույթը:


6. Նախապատրաստում եմ իմ հատվածի ավարտին: Ընդհանրապես, ես ընթացքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փորձում եմ պահպանել ցանկության ու վախի խառը պատկերը:



> Դռան չարագույժ ճռռոցից նա իր փորում սառնություն զգաց: Սովորաբար դուռը բացելիս լույսը դեպի ներս միջանցք է գցում մտնողի համար. այդ տանն ամեն ինչ հակառակն էր՝ ներսի խավարն էր ստվեր գցում դեպի ներս: Նրա սրտում մի պահ կասկած ծնվեց, բայց տան կանչը լսելով՝ նա քայլեց խավարի մեջ:


7. Ընդհանրապես, ես հազվադեպ եմ երևակայական պատկերներից օգտվում իմ ստեղծագործությունների մեջ՝ դրանք իմ մոտ վատ են ստացվում: Այս մեկը դուրս եկավ, դրա համար էլ դրեցի:



> Ամեն ինչ իր տեղում էր. կերպասե ծանր վարագույրներով ծածկված վարագույրները, օդում սավառնող հեղձուցիկ փոշին, Գորգոնայի գլուխ հիշեցնող ջահը: Նորից նրա մազերը սարդոստանից սկսեցին կպչել իրար. նա, անհանգիստ շնչելով, իր ինչ-որ թաքնված զգայարանով ըմբռնեց օդում սավառնող հիշողությունների, մանուշակների, ֆորմալդեհիդի, մահվան ու կանացի քրտինքի ծանր բույրը:


8. Տե՞ս կետ 4: Մենք դեռ նույն սենյակում ենք, չէ՞: Ֆորմալդեհիդի ու մանուշակների բույրը հղում է Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի «Մահվան Հակառակ Կողմը» պատմվածքին, կանացի քրտինքի բույրը վերջին տեսարանին նախապատրաստող մանրուքներից է:



> Ոչ, նրան ծանոթ ոչինչ չկար այդ սենյակում, բացի իր սեփական հիշողություններից, որոնք նա երբեք չէր ունեցել:


9. Հուշում է, որ կրկնությունն ավարտվել է ու սյուժեում ճյուղավորում է սկսել:



> Մտածմունքների մեջ՝ նա մոտեցավ գրադարակին ու սկսեց ձեռքի ափով գրքերի վրայից հերթով քաշել սարդոստայնը. խավարի մեջ նա աստիճանաբար տարբերակեց «De Umbrarum Regis Novum Portis», «Necros Nomos Eicon», «Vigiliae Mortuorum secundum chorum Ecclesiae Maguntinae», «Malleus Maleficarum», գրքերի կազմերը, նույնիսկ սեր Լանսելոտ Քաննինգի «Խելահեղ Թախիծը» կար: Նա ձեռքը մեկնեց գրքի արդեն բավականին գունաթափ ու ճաքճքած կաշուց շապիկին, բայց տան նկուղից ուժեղ, մետաղային զրնգոցը լսելով՝ վախեցած ետ քաշեց ձեռքը:


10. «De Umbrarum Regis Novum Portis», «Իննը Դռներ Դեպի Ստվերների Թագավորություն», երևակայական գրիմուար Արտուրո Պերես-Ռևերտեի «Դյումա Ակումբը» գրքից ու վերջինիս հիման վրա Ռոման Պոլանսկու նկարահանած «Իններորդ Դարպասներ» ֆիլմից, որի միջոցով, ըստ սյուժեի, կարելի է կանչել Սատանային ու հոգին վաճառել նրան:
«Necros Nomos Eicon», «Մեռյալ Անվան Պատկերը», Լավկրաֆտի շատ պատմվածքներում (օրինակ՝ «Դանվիչյան Սարսափը») հայտնվող երևակայական գրքի՝ «Նեկրոնոմիկոնի» որն օգտագործվում է Հին Աստվածների խավար ծիսակարգերն իրականացնելու համար, անվան ապակոդավորումը:
«Vigiliae Mortuorum secundum chorum Ecclesiae Maguntinae», «Մեռյալների տիրությունը, ինչպես այն երգել է Մայնցի եկեղեցու երգչախումբը», գիրք Ռոդերիկ Աշերի գրադարանից Էդգար Պոյի «Աշերի Տան Անկումը» պատմվածքից:
«Malleus Maleficarum», «Վհուկների Մուրճը», միջնադարյան քրիստոնեական տեքստ (դոմինի կանեսի միաբանության տեքստերից, եթե ավելի ճշգրիտ լինենք), որում պատմվում է, թե ինչպես է պետք հայտնաբերել, քննել, տանջել և սպանել վհուկներին:
Սեր Լանսելոտ Քաննինգի «Խելահեղ Թախիծը» նույնպես Էդգար Պոյի «Աշերի Տան Անկումից» է: Այն տափակ ու ճոռոմ ասպետական վեպ է, որ պատմվածքի հերոսը կարդում է Ռոդերիկի համար հանգուցալուծմանը մոտ: Երբ գրքում պատին գամված վահանն ընկնում է գետնին, հերոսն ու Ռոդերիկը մետաղական զրնգոց են լսում նկուղից (իրականում Ռոդերիկի կենդանի թաղված քույրն է փշրում իր դամբարանի դուռը): Իմ մոտ այս պահում ես մի փոքր կատակել եմ. ձեռքդ քեզ քաշիր, հերոս, դու ուրիշ պատմվածքում ես:



> Ձայնը չշարունակվեց, բայց նա համոզված էր, որ իսկապես այն լսել է: Վախի ալիքը գլորվեց նրա սրտով, ստամոքսը նորից կծկվեց ներսում սառնության զգացողությունից. ասես ինչ-որ ցուրտ ու լպրծուն բան էր գալարվում նրա ստոծանու տակ: Ծոծրակի մազերը, ասես ստատիկ լիցքից, սկսեցին բիզ-բիզ կանգնել, ու նա զգաց, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դիտում է իրեն: Մի կերպ ինքն իրեն ստիպելով, որ շրջվի, նա հայտնաբերեց, որ ետևում ոչ ոք չկա: Միևնույն է, նա արդեն գիտեր, որ միայնակ չի այդ Տանը: Ինչ-որ մեկի սարսափ ու ցանկություն ներշնչող ներկայությունը սարդոստայնի հետ միասին պարուրել էր նրա հագուստը, փոշու հետ թափանցել նրա մեջ:
> - Ո՞վ կա այստեղ,- հարցրեց նա դողացող ձայնով:
> Ոչ ոք չպատասխանեց:
> Մի պահ նա նա անորոշ շարժում ընկալեց փոշոտ փալասով ծածկված կիսանդրու ետևից: Հաղթահարելով վախը, նա դողալով սկսեց մոտենալ արձանին: Գորգը կենդանի արարածի նման փափուկ էր նրա ոտքերի տակ, թվում էր՝ եթե ուժեղ սեղմի, գորգ-մորթու տակ կողեր ու ողնաշար կշոշափի: Ծանր շնչելով, մի ձեռքն առաջ մեկնած, իսկ մյուսն, ասես սրտի խելահեղ զարկը զսպելու համար, սեղմած կրծքին, նա մոտենում էր արձանին:


11. Զուտ ստեղծագործական հատված է:



> Ամեն քայլի հետ սիրտն ավելի կատաղի էր բաբախում, ականջներում արյան ահագնացող սուլոցի մեջ, թվում էր, շշուկ է լսվում.
> «Ալհազրե՜դ...»
> Եվս մի քայլ: Քիչ է մնացել:
> «Ալհազրե՜դ...»


12. Ալ Հազրեդը Հ. Ֆ. Լավկրաֆտի բազմաթիվ պատմվածքներում հիշատակվող խելագար արաբ է, ով գրի է առել «Նեկրոնոմիկոնը»: Այս հատվածը նաև հղում է երրորդ Ֆոլլաութի Դանվիչի շենքի ավերակներին՝ բավականին վախենալի տեղ, որտեղ հերոսի ականջին երբեմն հնչում է «Ալհազրե՜դ» շշուկը:



> Դողդոջուն ձեռքերը կպան փալասին ու այն կտրուկ քաշեցին կիսանդրու վրայից: Արձանի ետևից կտորուկ շարժումով մի սև բան վեր նետվեց ու կռռաց.
> - Երբե՛ք:
> Նա դողալով նստեց գետնին:
> «Ընդամենը թռչուն էր: Իզուր եմ վախեցել: Հանգիստ: Ժամանակն է գնալ այս անիծված տեղից»,- մտածեց նա:
> - Երբե՛ք,- կռռաց ագռավն ու դուրս թռավ, ընթացքում բախվելով դռանը: Դուռը, մի փոքր ավելի կախվելով ծխնիների վրա, ճռռոցով շարժվեց ու սկսեց փակվել՝ սեփական ծանրության տակ արագացնելով շարժումը:


13. Հղում է Էդգար Պոյի «Ագռավը» բանաստեղծությանը:



> Նա տեղից վեր թռավ, բայց արդեն գիտեր, որ չի հասցնի: Դուռն աղմուկով փակվեց ու հարվածից ավելի ձևախախտվեց: Երբ նա հասավ դրան, հասկացավ, որ չի կարողանա բացել այն: Ծխնիները կոտրվել էին, տախտակները՝ խրվել գետնի մեջ: Հուսահատության ու սարսափի մեջ՝ նա ամբողջ մարմնով ընկավ դռան վրա, բայց դուռն անսպասելիորեն ամուր դուրս եկավ: Նա ամբողջ ուժերը կենտրոնացրեց, որ չլացի ու նորից հրեց, այս անգամ՝ առանց որևէ հույսի:


14. Լրիվ ստեղծագործական հատված, որը լրացուցիչ մեկնաբանության կարիք չի զգում:



> Հանկարծ նա վեր թռավ՝ իր ուսի վրա սև, նրբագեղ ձեռքի հպում զգալով: Սիրտը նորից սկսեց կատաղի բաբախել, ականջների սուլոցը նորից սկսեց շշնջալ անուններ, որ նա երբեք մինչ այդ չէր լսել.
> «Ալհազրե՜դ...»
> «Աշվիթհա՜մա...»
> «Շաբ-Նիգգուրա՜թ...»
> Հարյուրավոր անուններ էին հնչում նրա գլխում, քանի դեռ նա շրջվում էր, բայց ոչ բոլորն էին ընկալելի մարդկային մտքի համար:


15. Թե ում ձեռքն է՝ կտեսնեք ավելի ուշ: Ալ Հազրեդի մասին արդեն պատմել եմ, Աշվիթհաման իմ անունն է սանսկրիտով, Շաբ-Նիգգուրաթը Հ. Ֆ. Լավկրաֆտի պատմվածքների «անտառներում բնակվող սև այծն» է:



> - Տե՛ս, ես բողբոջել եմ քո համար, Ռոդերիկ,- ասաց նրան աննկատ մոտեցած սև, փայլատ մաշկով նրբագեղ կինը, որը փաթաթված էր հուղարկավորական սպիտակ սավանի մեջ,- արի՛ իմ մեջ, հավաքի՛ր իմ այգու բերքը:


16. Հղում է իմ անավարտ «Реквием» վեպին ու Աստվածաշնչի «Երգ Երգոցին»:



> Կինը լայն տարածեց ձեռքեր. սավանը ցած սահեց վրայից: Կնոջ մարմինն ու գլուխը, չնայած իրենց կատարելությանիը, լրիվ զուրկ էին մազերից ու ամբողջությամբ՝ հյութեղ սև շրթունքներից մինչև զգայուն փոքրիկ կրծքերը, ծածկված էր փայլուն սև դաջվածքներով, որոնք անհասկանալի ու միաժամանակ ծանոթ լեզվի տառեր էի, որոնք, ի պատասխան կնոջ խոսքերի,ասես ժամանակից էլ հին խոսքերի սիրային միաձուլման էքստազի մեջ, իսկապես սկսեցին բողբոջել, գալարվել, աճել, միահյուսվել ու թափանցել իրար մեջ՝ սկսած ձեռքերի մատներից: Երբ երբ նրանց շարժումը կլանեց կնոջ ամբողջ մարմինն ու հասավ կրծքերին, գրգռված սև պտուկների վրա խոսքերը բացվեցին սև ծաղիկների տեսքով, որոնք պարունակում էին նրանց ամբողջ իմաստը: Կինը մռռաց կատվի նման ու բարձրացրեց գլուխն, ի ցույց դնելով ասես քանդակած զգայուն վիզը, որի վրա մարդկային գանգերի վզնոց էր կախված՝ կարծես համբույր պահանջելով:


17. Ձևափոխում Էդգար Պոյի «Աշերի Տան Անկումը» պատմվածքի ավարտի տեսարանից, կնոջ նկարագրության մեջ տարրեր եմ օգտագործել հնդկական մահվան աստվածուհու՝ Կալիի, նկարագրություններից, որոշ բաներ էլ ինձնից եմ ավելացրել:



> Նա չգիտեր, որ զգացողությունն է իր մեջ ավելի ուժեղ. վա՞խը, թե՞ ցանկությունը: Սակայն ամբողջ տեսիլքը միայն մի քանի վայրկյան տևեց. երբ նա ակամա թարթեց աչքերը, թե՛ կինը, թե՛ սավանն անհետացել էին: Նա ուժասպառ նստեց գետնին՝ մեջքով հենվելով դռանը, փորձելով ուշքի գալ, չխելագարվել, չմոռանալ, թե ով է ինքը: Կինը գնացել էր՝ իր հետ տանելով ցանկությունը. նրան էր թողել միայն վախն ու ափսոսանքը, միայն ափսոսանքը, վախն ու մենակության հուսահատությունը:
> Նա շոշափելով գրպանից հանեց ծխախոտի տուփն ու կրակայրիչը:


18. Հնարավորություն եմ տվել շարունակողին անկախ նրանից, կուզի օգտվել իմ հղումների միջոցով տրված սյուժեի հուշումներից, թե ոչ, սրտի ուզածով շարունակել պատմվածքը: Բացի դրանից, երկրորդ տեսիլքի հայտնվելը պատմվածքը համասեռ դարձրեց ու հնարավորություն տվեց երրորդ հեղինակին առաջին երկուսի հետ հավասար իրավունքներով շարունակել պատմվածքը:

Թե որտեղ եմ «ամեն ինչ խառնել», չգիտեմ :Beee:  :This:  :Scenic:

----------

ars83 (20.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Հա, էս վերջին սմայլերն էլ Հայկօն, ես ու Շինարարն ենք)))

----------

Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Հայկօ (23.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010), Սերխիո (20.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հայկօյի մասի շարունակությունն արդեն տեսնում էի միայն որպես երազ


Վայ վադ եմ :LOL:  էս մասը կարդացի «Հայկօի մասին շնորհակալություններն արդեն երազում էին տեսնում» :LOL:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի:
Լավն էր: 
Rhayader - քեզ նւյն նկատողությունը ինչ որ դւ ես ինձ արել "Հոգեբանական ծուղակում" - սխալներ ունես անուշադրության: Երևի Հայկօի պատկերավոր խոսքից հետո էնքան ես մտել պատմվածքի մեջ, որ սխալներիդ ուշադրություն չես էլ դարձրել: Բայց լավ էր ստացվել: Մի քիչ վերջն էի ուրիշ կերպ պատկերացնում: Մի տեսակ ավարտուն չէր, չնայած պարտադիր էլ չի դա, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր էր:
ԱՊՐԵՔ - ԼԱՎՆ ԷՐ!!!
 :Good:

----------

Rhayader (20.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Հայկօ (21.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Առաջին (ու, հավանաբար, վերջին) անգամ կփորձեմ մանրամասն բացատրել գրածիս մեխանիկան:


 :Hi:  Շնորհակալություն:
Դե տես ինքդ, տասնութ կետ է պահանջվել, որպեսզի բացատրես բարդ մեխանիկան  :Smile:  Բա իմ նման հասարակ ընթերցողն այդքանն ինչպե՞ս հասկանար մի անգամ կարդալուց:
Իմ անձնական սպասելիքը առաջին մասի շարունակությունից արտահայտվեց հաջորդ մասերի հետ «չհամաձայնվելու» մեջ: Ես Հայկի գրածը պատկերացնում էի որպես միակողմանի, անվերադարձ ճանապարհորդություն (դեպի մահ կամ, միգուցե, անորոշություն) ու, այդպիսով, ակնկալում էի այդ ճանապարհորդության շարունակությունը: Փոխարենը քո կողմից ստացա ռեկուրսիվ վերադարձ սկզբնակետին  :Smile:  Բնավ չեմ ասում, որ անհետաքրքիր է: Բացի դրանից, դու գրել ես քեզ բնորոշ ոճով՝ առանց փորձելու ճշտորեն պահպանելու նախորդ հեղինակի ոճը (ինչը շատ լավ է. հակառակ դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, ստեղծագործությունը միայն կտուժեր):




> Թե որտեղ եմ «ամեն ինչ խառնել», չգիտեմ


 :Blush:  Դե լավ, հիմա, խմբագրեցի, չէ՞ «խառնելը» (գրեցի, հետո մտածեցի, որ հաջող բան չստացվեց), այդպիսի աչքեր մի արա  :Tongue: 




> 3. Ինչպես երևում է առաջին հղումից, ես հույս ունեի, որ հերոսը երեք անգամ կայցելի տունն ու երեք տեսիլք կունենա, ինչից հետո կամ կգտնի այն, ինչ փնտրում էր, կամ էլ հավերժ կմնա երազի մեջ (իմ տարբերակում, եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եմ դնել):


Ինձ հետաքրքիր է։

----------

Rhayader (20.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերադարձա  :Smile: : Բոլորիդ անկեղծ շնորհակալություն՝ հետաքրքիր ու լավ քննարկում ծավալելու համար: Փորձեմ հընթցս խրվել խոսակցության մեջ:

Նախ՝ ընդհանուր տպավորություններս գրեմ համահեղինակներիս գրածների մասին: *Rhayader*-ի գրած հատվածի մասին արդեն ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու էլի կասեմ. ինձնից հազար անգամ լավ է գրել (հա, ես համ էլ անհամեստ եմ  :Smile:  ): Սպասումներս ոչ միայն արդարացան, այլև գերազանցվեցին. իզուր չէ, որ «Գրանցամատյանում» նշել էի Լավկրաֆտի անունը, գիտեի՝ խայծը ով կուլ կտա (բայց հետո նամակ էլ եմ գրել  :LOL: ): Շնորհակալություն՝ հրաշալի ստեղծագործության համար ու նաև՝ ճիշտ որսալու համար առաջին մասի ոգին: Շատ պատկերներ ուղղակի փայլուն էին («ախր ո՞նց իմ մտքով չանցավ գրել» շարքից): Զգացվում էր, որ գրելիս նույն կերպ ենք մտածել. ես, օրինակ, հստակ պատկերացրել, տեսել ու զգացել եմ այն ամենը, ինչը նկարագրել եմ (հա, ոչ թե հորինել եմ, այլ վերապատմել կամ նկարագրել եմ մեկ այլ՝ ավելի շատ մանրամասներով հագեցած, ավելի իրական ու ռեալ երևույթը, դեպքը, delire-ը, ինչպես ցանկանաք): Նույնը կարող եմ ասել *Rhayader*-ի գրածի համար. համենայն դեպս՝ առաջին մասը կարդալիս ու երկրորդ մասը կարդալիս հավասարապես կենդանի ու վառ եմ տեսել գրվածը՝ անկախ այն բանից, որ առաջին մասը ես մանրամասն պատկերացրել, կշռադատել ու հետո եմ գրել, իսկ երկրորդ մասը կարդալուն պես real-time տեսնում ու զգում էի: Ես ու *Rhayader*-ը, կարելի է ասել, ալիքի նույն երկարության վրա էինք «նաստրոյկա» եղել  :Smile: : Դե, բնականաբար, այստեղ իր դերն է ունեցել մի քանի հեղինակներով ընդհանուր տարվածությունը. *Rhayader*-ը արդեն նշեց Հովարդ Լավկրաֆտին ու Էդգար Ալան Պոյին, ես իմ մասի համար կավելացնեի նաև, օրինակ, Վերկորի անունը (մասնավորապես՝ Ռոդերիկի հայելային արտացոլանքի նկարագրությունը լրիվ նրա պատմվածքներից մեկից է ներշնչված): Հենց սկզբից իմ առջև խնդիր էի դրել հոգեբանական սարսափ գրելը, իսկ սարսափի ժանրում ոչ ոք երբեք չի գերազանցել Լավկրաֆտին ու Պոյին: Նույն «Աշըրի տան անկումը», ասենք, ինձ համար լավագույն ստեղծագործություններից է՝ ընդհանրապես: «Լիգեան», «Սև կատուն» (մի քիչ՝ մեղքի զգացումի գաղափարի պահով), «Օվալաձև դիմանկարը» (այդ պատմվածքում նկարչի կնոջ հոգին ու կյանքը լքում են կնոջ մարմինն ու մտնում անթերի, կատարյալ դիմանկարի մեջ, իսկ կինը մահանում է. իմ դեպքում Ռոդերիկի կյանքն ու հոգին են թափանցում (բառացիորեն) Տան մեջ ու դառնում Տան մի մասը (գուցե հենց իր՝ Ռոդերիկի չգիտակցված ցանկությանը համաձայն), իսկ ինքը՝ Ռոդերիկը, հայելու մեջ տեսնում է այն, ինչ մնացել էր իրենից այն բանից հետո, երբ Տունը վերցրեց այն, ինչ ի սկզբանե պատկանում էր հենց Տանը... Կամ տեսնում է այն, ինչ իրականում ինքն է, երբ կյանքն ու կյանքի անբաժան ուղեկից արյունը չեն թունավորում իր մարմինը... Իսկ գուցե և ոչ  :Wink: : Գրելիս «Օվալաձև դիմանկարի» հետ անալոգիայի մասին չէի մտածում): Առաջին մասի վերջում նաև շատ աղոտ մի գաղափար եմ տվել, որ չշարունակվեց. ահա՝ «Այլայլված՝ գլուխը բարձրացրեց վերև ու աչքերը գամեց կերպարանքի՝ ասես միայն սև, պղտոր բիբերից կազմված աչքերին, կարծես դարերի խորքից՝ տեսավ Տան դեմքը ու իր վրա զգաց իր սեփական հայացքի ապակյա ծանրությունը»: Ռոդերիկն ինքը կարող էր լինել Տունը, կամ ինքն էր կառուցել այն՝ իր ներսում կամ որպես իրականության կտավի վրա պատռված արյունահոսող վերք (երկրորդ մասի այս պատկերը շատ հավանեցի), էական չէ: Ամեն դեպքում՝ մի բան պարզ էր. Տունը կար (ու երևի մինչև հիմա էլ կա ինչ-որ մի տեղ): Տունը իրական էր, եթե անգամ միայն Ռոդերիկի համար էր այդպես: Նաև չմոռանանք սարսափ-պատմվածքի դասական կառուցվածքը. ես առաջին մասում ձգտել եմ ընդամենը տալ ընդհանուր գործի setting-ը, այսինքն՝ ստեղծել այն ֆոնը, որի վրա հետագայում պիտի իրադարձություններ զարգանային: Այդպիսով՝ առաջին մասում գործողություններ առանձնապես պիտի չլինեին. դրա դերը ընթերցողին համապատասխան վիճակի հասցնելն էր, նախապատրաստելը հաջորդ իրադարձությունները հենց Տան կոնտեքստում ընկալելուն: Իմ գրածում Լավկրաֆտ գրեթե չկար, իսկ *Rhayader*-ի հատվածում, իմ գնահատմամբ, այն բավականին շատ էր: Դե, ես ուրիշ բան չէի էլ սպասում մի մարդուց, ում ամեն երկրորդ բառը Կտուլհու Ֆխտագնն է  :Jpit: : Ինչևէ, իմ մասում շեշտը հիմնականում դրել եմ զուտ նկարագրության վրա, այդտեղից էր՝ ածականների ու մակդիրների առատությունը: Կրկնություններից ամեն կերպ ձգտել եմ խուսափել: Սակայն գրեթե չեմ նկարագրել «Նա»-ին՝ արտաքին տեսքը, անունը, ով էր, ինչու էր այդտեղ և այլն՝ պատմվածքը շարունակողին ստեղծագործելու ազատություն տալու համար: Ավարտել եմ հենց այնտեղ, երբ արդեն ինչ-ինչ գործողություններ են սկսում ծավալվել (որոնց ինչ մեկնաբանություն ու շարունակություն ասես՝ կարելի է տալ): Նպատակս այն էր, որ թեկուզ ընդհանուր ֆաբուլայի ընտրությունը ես թողնում էի հաջորդներին, վերոհիշյալ setting-ը արդեն պիտի պայմանավորեր ընդհանուր ոճն  ու ուղղվածությունը, իսկ ինձ դրանից ավել բան պետք չէր. ես պատմվածքի ավարտի մասին գրեթե չեմ մտածել): Ամեն դեպքում՝ եթե ես ավելի շատ կարծել եմ, որ Տունը Ռոդերիկի (ալտեր) էգոն է, *Rhayader*-ն այն դարձրել է ավելի շատ լիբիդո, քան էգո: Հետաքրքիր հնարք է: Դուրըս շատ եկավ գրքերի պահը. միշտ սիրել եմ, երբ գրքում գիրք է լինում, դա քեզ ստիպում է կասկածել, որ գուցե դու էլ ես հիմա ինչ-որ գրքի հերոս, երբ կարդում ես ձեռքիդ գիրքը: Վերնագրերը լրիվ համապատասխանում էին մթնոլորտին, չնայած՝ կգերադասեի, որ լիովին մտացածին լինեին (Նեկրոնոմիկոնը չնսեմացնելով հանդերձ  :Smile:  ): Սև Կնոջ մասին կարդալիս մի պահ Silent Hill-ը հիշեցի:

*Շինարար* ջան  :Smile: : Շնորհակալություն՝ ժամանակ տրամադրելու, աշխատելու ու հնարավորինս լավ ավարտելու համար այս պատմվածքը: Անշուշտ՝ բարդ էր, ես դա լրիվ գիտակցել եմ սկիզբը գրելիս: Բարդ էր ոչ թե միտքը, այլ այնպիսի շարունակություն գտնելը, որը կգոհացներ ինձ նման բծախնդիր կլիենտին  :Jpit: : Մանրամասն չանդրադառնամ քո հատվածին, թույլ տուր միայն մի բան նշել. սա այն չէր, ինչ ես կուզենայի կարդալ: Քո հատվածը, որպես գրական գործ, ամուր ու ամբողջական էր, սակայն (կարծում եմ՝ ինքդ էլ ես համաձայն) ընդհանուր գաղափարից դուրս էր մնում: Ազնիվ պիոներական խոսք. ահավոր մեծ էր ցանկությունս՝ քեզ նամակ գրելու ու խնդրելու, որ երազով չավարտես պատմվածքը (*տառապանքս փորձ ունի* (c) Իսահակյան), բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ քիթս ուրիշի ստեղծագործության մեջ խոթելը կոռեկտ չի լինի: Պատմվածքը ավարտվեց երազով  :Smile: : Ընդ որում՝ նախորդ դեպքում քնած մարդը հետ էր տվել անկողնու մեջ, իսկ այստեղ՝ քրտնել ու երազախաբ էր եղել  :LOL: : Դե ինչ, ինձ համար արդեն բավական է այն, որ կարողանում եմ իրարից տարբեր երկու մարդկանց առանձին-առանձին, տարբեր ժամանակներում հորդորել նույն դաժան խաղը խաղալու իրենց հերոսի հետ. ուրեմն ես մնում եմ ես  :Smile: : Ոճային տարբերություն, անշուշտ, կա. ես գերադասում եմ ցնորական-առանց դիալոգների-նկարագրական ոճը, դու՝ խոհական-իրապաշտականը: Գուցե հենց դա խանգարեց, որ լիովին ընկալես առաջին երկու մասերի բնույթն ու «մտնես» պատմվածքի մեջ: Հոգեբանական սարսափ ժանրի սուբմշակույթը բավականին լավ բան է, բայց և շատ քիչ է հայտնի. անկեղծորեն խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ծանոթանալ, չես փոշմանի  :Smile: :

Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Rhayader (21.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Դեկադա (21.02.2010), Շինարար (20.02.2010), Ուլուանա (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ավելացնեմ, որ վերնագրի իմաստը էդպես էլ չհասկացա: Հայկօն մի բան մտածել էր, բայց էդ չբացահայտվեց:


Վերնագի՞րը  :Jpit: : Մտքովս էդ անցավ  :LOL: : Ուզում էի նույնիսկ մի շատ աղոտ բնաբան էլ դնել՝ իրականում գոյություն չունեցող հեղինակից, հետո որոշեցի, որ արդեն չափազանց կլինի: Իսկ այդ սրիկա Հայկօն իրոք որ՝ հազար ու մի բան մտածել էր, բայց նաև՝ ոչ մի բան էլ լրիվ չէր մտածել, որովհետև եթե մտածած լիներ, մինչև վերջ կգրեր պատմվածքը: Ազարտը, ինչ ուզում եք՝ ասեք, լավ բան է  :Smile: :




> Հ.Գ. Միգուցե, Հայկը կարող էր ոչ այդքան ավարտուն ստեղծագործություն տեղադրել, որպեսզի մնացածներին աշխատելու տեղ մնար:


Ավարտուն չէր ): Բացարձակապես բնավ ամենևին իսպառ ավարտուն չէր: Նույնիկս չափազանց խիստ հույժ անչափ ոչ ավարտուն էր: Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել. Հ.Գ. Բրամս է՞ր  :LOL: :




> Շնորհակալություն:
> Դե տես ինքդ, տասնութ կետ է պահանջվել, որպեսզի բացատրես բարդ մեխանիկան  Բա իմ նման հասարակ ընթերցողն այդքանն ինչպե՞ս հասկանար մի անգամ կարդալուց:
> Իմ անձնական սպասելիքը առաջին մասի շարունակությունից արտահայտվեց հաջորդ մասերի հետ «չհամաձայնվելու» մեջ: Ես Հայկի գրածը պատկերացնում էի որպես միակողմանի, անվերադարձ ճանապարհորդություն (դեպի մահ կամ, միգուցե, անորոշություն) ու, այդպիսով, ակնկալում էի այդ ճանապարհորդության շարունակությունը: Փոխարենը քո կողմից ստացա ռեկուրսիվ վերադարձ սկզբնակետին  Բնավ չեմ ասում, որ անհետաքրքիր է: Բացի դրանից, դու գրել ես քեզ բնորոշ ոճով՝ առանց փորձելու ճշտորեն պահպանելու նախորդ հեղինակի ոճը (ինչը շատ լավ է. հակառակ դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, ստեղծագործությունը միայն կտուժեր):


«Ռեկուրսիվը» չգիտեմ՝ ինչ է, բայց ռեկուրսիվի պահը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ )): Տարածության մեջ բանտարկված լինելը վախենալու բան է, բայց պատկերացրու՝ թե ի՜նչ վախենալու է տարածության ու ժամանակի մեջ բանտարկված լինելը: Լավ, քեզ՝ երդվյալ մաթեմատիկոսիդ համար ասեմ. պատկերացրու Մյոբիուսի քառաչափ ժապավեն  :LOL: : Իսկ ոճը շատ տարբեր չէր:

----------

Ariadna (21.02.2010), Rhayader (21.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Լավ, ես էլ պատասխանեմ համահեղինակներին… Նախ Ռայադերը ինչ-որ ռուսերեն ստեղծագործություն ունի, որ Վիսփերի հետ ակտիվորեն քննարկում էր մի պահ, չկարողացա դա կարդալ, ուզում էի այդ թեմայում մի ժամանակ կարծիք գրել, մի օր կգրեմ… Միշտ հարգել եմ իր գրական ճաշակը… Հայկօյի մասին, դատելով իր կարդացածույան չափից ու գրականության մեջ ունեցած նախընտրություններից ու մի քանի գրառումներում իր որոշ արտահայտություններից, ենթադրել եմ, որ գրում է ու լավ է գրում, չափածո զրույցից այն կողմ իր ստեղծագործություններին ծանոթ չէի, իսկ չափածո զրույցում գրածները օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով դուրս չէին գալիս… Մի խոսքով, երբ տեսա նախագծում իրենց անունները, ուզեցա ես էլ միանամ, հավես էր :Jpit:  Ռայադեր ջան, այդ տասնութ կետից բաղկացած հղումներդ ինձ չէին կարող հետաքրքրել և ես օգտվել եմ քո ընձեռնած ազատ ստեղծագործելու հնարավորությունից :Jpit:  Ինչպես եմ ես ընդհանրապես գրում, Հայկօն նույնիսկ ոճիս բնորոշում էր տվել, բայց ես գրելիս նման հարցերում չեմ խորանում, գրում եմ այն ամենը, ինչ այդ պահին մտածում եմ, հետո թեթևակի խմբագրում եմ և վերջ… Հայկ ջան, քո ասած գրական ուղղությունը երևի իրոք լավ բան է, բայց ես եթե կարդամ էլ նման գործեր հաստատ չեմ խորանալու հեղինակի ասելիքի, ոճի առանձնահատկությունների և այլնի մեջ, ես կարդում եմ գիրքը որպես այդպիսին, հասկանում եմ այնպես, ինչպես հասկանում եմ, եթե ստեղծագործության մեջ տեսնում եմ իմ հարևան Փառանձեմին, ուրեմն ստեղծագործությունը հենց նրա մասին է, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, որ իրականում տվյալ հեղինակը գրել է իր ազգական Բենիամինի մասին… Հայկ ջան, եթե նամակ գրած լինեիր, որ երազով չավարտեմ, հաստատ չէի ավարտի երազով, բայց հավատացնում եմ քեզ, որ ինչ էլ գրեի քո ուզածը չէր լինելու, որովհետև ես ես եմ, դու դու ես, ինչ հանճարեղ միտք ասացի :Jpit:  Այնպես որ լավ ես արել, որ չես գրել :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով ձեր երկուսի մասերն էլ շատ հավանեցի, քոնը ավելի գրագետ էր գեղարվեստական առումով շարադրված, բայց նկարագրություններդ դժվարությամբ կարդացի, Ռայադերի մոտ շատ էին մանր-մունր իմ կարծիքով թերությունները, բայց իր մասը ավելի հեշտ էր կարդացվում… Մի խոքսով, ապրե, գոհ եմ, որ պարզեցի, որ Ռայադերը իրոք լավ է գրում, գոհ եմ, որ համոզվեցի, որ Հայկօյի հարցում չեմ սխալվել, որ գրում է ու լավ է գրում… Եթե նախագծում չլինեի, անկեղծ եմ ասում, չէի կարդալու, ու այսպես անտեղյակ էլ մնալու էի ձեր երկուսի հարցում…
Հ. Գ. Ինձ որ ամենաշատը իմ հատվածն է դուր գալիս  :Jpit:  Ինձ համար պատմվածքը ամբողջական է, ովքեր այլ կարծիքի են, ընդունում եմ իրենց տեսակետը, պատճառը պարզապես գեղարվեստական գրականության մասին մեր ունեցած ընկալումների տարբերությունն  է… 
Բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ում գրառումներում ՀՄ-ի մասին գիտակցված մեծարում ու գնահատում եմ տեսել, հարգում եմ առանձնահատուկ կերպով…
Գիտեմ, որ այս գրառմանս մեջ ահագին տառերի բացթողումներ կամ դրանց կոմպենսացնող ավելորդ տառեր կհանդիպեն, արագ գրելուց ա, ներողամիտ եղեք :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (21.02.2010), ars83 (21.02.2010), Rhayader (21.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Դեկադա (21.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Դուր եկավ առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերը,(ամեն դեպքում ես խորհրդավորություն, միստիկայի սիրահար եմ ), բայց այնքան գունեղ ու մանրամասն էին նկարագրված որ, եթե հաշվի առնենք ,որ պատմվածքը գրում են 3 հոգով , այսինքն `յուրաքանչյուրին մոտ 30-35 %  տոկոսն է բաժին ընկնում ,ապա Հայկի ծավալուն սկիզբը կարելի ա համարել 10-15 % մաքսիմում , իսկ մոտ 20 % Rhayader-ին էր բաժին ընկնում , իսկ մնացածը Շինարարի վրա էր , դե արի ու շինիր  այդքան... Բայց ամեն դեպքում տակից դուրս եկավ ճիշտ ձևով , քանի որ նման ոճով շարունակելու դեքում մոտ 4 անգամ  ավել պետք էր գրել...

Հ.Գ.
այս էլ երկրոդ անգամ Հայկոյի ծանր հոգեբանական պատմվածքները վերածվում են երազի  :Ճ

----------

Շինարար (20.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ռայադեր ջան, այդ տասնութ կետից բաղկացած հղումներդ ինձ չէին կարող հետաքրքրել և *ես օգտվել եմ քո ընձեռնած ազատ ստեղծագործելու հնարավորությունից* 
> 
> Հ. Գ. Ինձ որ ամենաշատը իմ հատվածն է դուր գալիս


Աաաա՜, իսկապես լավ ես գրել: Անկեղծ է շատ, մանավանդ ընդգծածս մասը::  :Jpit: 

Հոգեբանական սարսափ ժանրին ես էլ ծանոթ չեմ, դեռ: Երևի չեմ էլ սիրում: Բայց էս պատմվածքում քո ոճով հատվածը հօդս ցնդեց հիշողությունիցս մի քանի օր անց: (Մյուսներինը հենց նույն օրը վերացավ գլխիցս  :LOL: ) Բայց էն մագնիսականությունը ու զգացողությունները ահագին երկար մնացին: Մոտավորապես, որ շատ կծու բան ես ուտում, վրայից էլ մեղմացնող մի բան, որ չվառվես, բայց երկար ժամանակ բերանումդ մենթոլի պես մնում է համը, էդպես:  :Wink:  
խոհական-իրապաշտական ոճում կարծում եմ բավական լավ պատմվածքեր կարող ես գրել, այնպես որ սպասում եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (21.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մյուսներինը հենց նույն օրը վերացավ գլխիցս


Չէ, սա Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն չէ...  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (21.02.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Տակս ուրեմն  :Smile:  Կարող ա երկար գրեմ, կարող ա չէ: Բայց ահագին բան ունեմ ասելու, այսինքն արտահայտելու, կամ էլ մի քանի բան մենակ, բայց էական: Վոբշմ կերևա  :Smile:  
Նախ ասեմ, որ մինչև էս եռապատումը կարդալը, կարծիքներն աչքի անցկացրի, բացի մի քանի երկարից, այդ թվում` *Սօֆի* մեկնաբանություններից, ու կարդալուց հետո բավական զարմացա, քանի որ կարծիքս բավական տարբերվում էր համընդհանուր /համենայն դեպս` արտահայտած/ կարծիքներից: Այսինքն չզարմացա, որ տարբերվում էր, բայց` բավական տարբեր կերպ ա էս ամենն ինձ երևում: Խոսքս հատկապես *Շինարարի* հատվածի մասին ա, որը ես համարում եմ ոչ միայն բավական հաջողված` տարբեր առումներով, այլև`   հոյակապ վերջաբան` չնայած էքշնի ու միստիկայի սիրահարների հասկանալի հիասթափությանը: Բայց դե ես պատվածքները չեմ դիտում որպես հոլիվուդյան կամ թեկուզ նույնիսկ հայկական բեմի սցենարներ, այլ դիտում եմ որպես գրականություն, ու էդ առումով` *Շինարար*` կեցցես: Ու ոչ միայն: Բայց մնացածի մասին հերթով  :Smile:  

Նախ մի բան. էս պատվածքը, այսինքն *Հայկօյի* բացած քարանձավը, էն փակ տարածքն ա` ամեն մարդու համար, որտեղ տվյալ մարդը դրսևորում ա իր էությունը կամ տեսակը, կամ ավելի շուտ` իր ընտրությունը կյանքում: Ու էդ շատ էսպես հաջող ու ակնհայտ դրսևորվել ա երեք հեղինակներից և յուրաքանչյուրի գրածի մեջ  :Smile:  

*Հայկօն*, ինչպես և խոստացել էր, տվեց էն պատկերի նկարագրությունը, որը տեսնում ես կինոէկրանին: Վերարտադրության առումով` տեսարանային նկարագրություններն արված էին, բայց իմ կարծիքով ոգին էնքան էլ ամբողջական չէր, մասնատվում էր մի տեսակ, չհամապատասխանություններ կային կամ բացթողումներ, որոնք, չնայած հեղինակը ինքը պատկերացնում ա, բայց ոչ բոլոր key point-ներն ա տալիս, որի հետևանքով էդ ոգեղենությունը միջավայրի չի պարուրում քեզ նենց անթերի, ոնց որ այնտեղ լինես, կամ ավելի շուտ` դու լինես հերոսը: /*Հայկօ* ջան, հուսով եմ չես նեղանում.../: Դա իհարկե ընդամենը իմ ընկալումն ա:
Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ, բայց ինձ չատես  :Jpit:  Որոշ մասեր` նկարագրություններում , ինչ-որ հակասականություն էր պարունակում, որը, կարդալիս, մեկ էլ "ստոպ" էր տալիս: Օրինակ` 



> Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն՝ մոտեցավ արևկող դռանը: Փտած տախտակները մի կերպ կցած էին իրար, ներկը պլոկված էր:


Փտած տախտակներով էդ դռանը /ի դեպ ամբողջ միջավայրը շատ հիշեցնում էր Mist խաղը, ծանոթ ես?/ մի տեսակ չէր բռնում կամ էդ դռան աուրան ջարդվում էր "Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն արևկողությամբ":  

*Հայկօյի* հատվածը` թեմայի ու միջավայրի ու վերջնակետի առումով /երբ տեսնում ա իր արտացոլանքը/, շատ ախորժելի էր ու լավը էն առումով, որ զարգացման /թե գրականություն, թե էքշն, թե միստիկա/ մի ահռելի տարածք ծավալվելու հնարավորություն էր տալիս` ամենատարբեր վարիացաներով, ու ոչ  միանշանակ: Եվ հատկապես հենց հետաքրքիրը այն էլ լինելու, որ ամեն մի շարունակող հեղինակը, կամա ակամա, ուզի թե չուզի, իր ներքին արտացոլանքն էր դնելու շարունակության մեջ  :Tongue: , ինչը հենց էդ ա նշանակում, որ ցանկացած շարունակություն իրավացի ա, քանի որ ցանկացած մարդ իր տեսակի մեջ այսպես ասած "իրավացի" ա...

Սօֆը... Վարպետորեն էր, *Սօֆ*: Նույնիսկ շատ-շատ լավ: Շատ խորն էիր թափանցել, չգիտեմ: Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, արժի վերլուծել էն, ուր թափանցել էիր: Սա գրականություն էր ու փիլիսոփայություն էր: 



> Խավարը ոլորվեց, իր հետ ոլորելով նրա կամքը,


 ինչքան ինքն էր օրինակ սա...

Վոբշմ, *Սօֆը*  գրել ա իրեն հարազատ, ոմանց կարող ա հետաքրքիր լինի, ոմանց` ոչ, ոմանց` հարազատ, ոմանց` չէ, բայց վերարտադրությունն ու լեզուն` շատ լավ էր: 

Հիմա *Շինարարի* մասը: 
Բայց արդեն հոգնեցի  :Sad: 
Ավելի երկար ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի գրել հենց *Շինարարի* մասին, բայց էներգիաս պրծավ  :Jpit:  
Ուզում էի ասել, որ էս միջավայրը անցնելով սենց միստիկ բաներին իմ կարծիքով բավական խորթ *Շինարարի* պրիզմայի միջով, հանգել ա շատ հաջողված լուծման: Թողնենք երազ-մերազ, ծեծված-չծեծված սպասելիքները: Էդ բոլորը հեչ կարևոր չեն: Կարևորը հեղինակի մտքերն են, երբ արթնանում ա էդ մղձավանջից, որը իրան պետք ա որ հատուկ չլիներ: Ու հատուկ չլինելով հանդերձ, մարդկային սահուն ադապտացիայով ծավալում ա իր հետագա անելիքներն ու մտքերը, ու ընթացքը, ու էդ ամենը շատ հմուտ լեզվով  ու տեսարանների ընտրությամբ ես տվել,  *Շինարար* ջան, անկեղծորեն շատ հավանում էի կարդալիս: Ու հոգեբանությունն էլ շատ մի տեսակ ուղիղ էր, չկեղծված: Մի խոսքով, կեցցե'ս:

Վսյո:

ՀԳ. Անունների ընդգծման գաղափար` Հայկօ (c)  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.02.2010), Ariadna (21.02.2010), Chuk (22.02.2010), Kita (21.02.2010), Դատարկություն (21.02.2010), Կաթիլ (21.02.2010), Հայկօ (21.02.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Չէ, սա Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն չէ...


 :Unsure:

----------


## ars83

> Բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ում գրառումներում ՀՄ-ի մասին գիտակցված մեծարում ու գնահատում եմ տեսել, հարգում եմ առանձնահատուկ կերպով…


Տնաշեն ջան, մի հատ չես ասի՞ «ՀՄ»-ն ինչ է, իմանամ՝ ես կա՞մ առանձնահատուկ հարգվածների թվում, թե՞ ոչ:   :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տնաշեն ջան, մի հատ չես ասի՞ «ՀՄ»-ն ինչ է, իմանամ՝ ես կա՞մ առանձնահատուկ հարգվածների թվում, թե՞ ոչ:


Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան  :Smile: :

----------

ars83 (21.02.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Տնաշեն ջան, մի հատ չես ասի՞ «ՀՄ»-ն ինչ է, իմանամ՝ ես կա՞մ առանձնահատուկ հարգվածների թվում, թե՞ ոչ:


Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան :Love:

----------

ars83 (21.02.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տնաշեն ջան, մի հատ չես ասի՞ «ՀՄ»-ն ինչ է, իմանամ՝ ես կա՞մ առանձնահատուկ հարգվածների թվում, թե՞ ոչ:


Մեջն ես, անկախ ՀՄ-ից :Jpit:  Բայց այդտեղ ենթատեքստս ուղղված էր կոնկրետ համահեղինակներիս :Wink:

----------

ars83 (21.02.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ավարտուն չէր ): Բացարձակապես բնավ ամենևին իսպառ ավարտուն չէր: Նույնիկս չափազանց խիստ հույժ անչափ ոչ ավարտուն էր:


Ես կխնդրեի ընթերցողի վրա բնավ երբեք կտրականապես ոչ մի դեպքում բարոյական ճնշում չգործադրել:  :Beee: 




> Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել. Հ.Գ. Բրամս է՞ր :


Ոչին, ոչինչ, բան չմնաց, հեսա որ հետ գամ, ես քեզ սև Բրամս ցույց կտամ  :Aggressive: 
Հայերեն չէ՞ր գրած՝ «*Բեթհովենի* ... կոնցերտի ...»:




> «Ռեկուրսիվը» չգիտեմ՝ ինչ է,


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=recursion  :Tongue: 




> բայց ռեկուրսիվի պահը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ )):


Բա կգա, բա ինչ կանի, քո ասած «գրքի մեջի գիրքն ա»:




> Տարածության մեջ բանտարկված լինելը վախենալու բան է, բայց պատկերացրու՝ թե ի՜նչ վախենալու է տարածության ու ժամանակի մեջ բանտարկված լինելը:


Պահ, դե ասա վաղուց վախից մեռել էինք, էլի: Կարող ա՞ սահմանափակ չենք: Ենթադրենք, մտքով թռանք-հասանք Պլուտոն, կամ էլ մի ինչ-որ սև խոռոչ, մեկա դրանից դենը չգիտենք: Դե լավ, էս կապ չուներ թեմայի դետ  :Smile: 




> Լավ, քեզ՝ երդվյալ մաթեմատիկոսիդ համար ասեմ. պատկերացրու Մյոբիուսի քառաչափ ժապավեն :


Դրա եղա՞ծն ինչ ա. եռաչափ վեկտորի փոխարեն քառաչափը կվերցնենք էդ օբյեկտը նկարագրելու համար, մի քիչ հաշվարկները կբարդանա: Ինտեգրենք, դիֆերենցենք, ձգտեցնենք զրոյի... ինչ մտքովդ անցնի  :Cool: 




> Իսկ ոճը շատ տարբեր չէր:


Տե՛ս  տվյալ գրառման առաջին մեջբերման պատասխանը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Պահ, դե ասա վաղուց վախից մեռել էինք, էլի: Կարող ա՞ սահմանափակ չենք: Ենթադրենք, մտքով թռանք-հասանք Պլուտոն, կամ էլ մի ինչ-որ սև խոռոչ, մեկա դրանից դենը չգիտենք: Դե լավ, էս կապ չուներ թեմայի դետ


Չէ, տենց չի: «The Groundhog Day»-ը տեսե՞լ ես: Այ մոտավորապես տենց ա  :Smile: : Բայց ավելի վախենալու  :LOL: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս պատմությունը ինչ-որ տեղ ինձ էլ հիշեցրեց Հայկօյի, իմ ու Մորֆեուսի պատմվածքը, առաջին երկու մասերը աննկարագրելիորեն լավն էին, իսկ վերջը հիասթափեցնում է... Երազով ավարտը ամենաշաբլոն ու անհետաքրքիր ավարտն է, կարելի էր ավելի խելացի բան մտածել:

Հայկօյի հատվածը արտակարգ էր, նկարագրությունները ավելի քան ռեալիստական էին, միստիկան առկա էր ամեն մի նախադասության մեջ: Ապրես, Հայկ ջան, ընտիր գործ ես արել  :Smile: 

Ռայադերի հատվածը ստիպված եղա մի անգամ էլ վերընթերցել, քանի որ առաջին ընթերցումից հետո որոշ բաներ այնքան էլ պարզ չէին ինձ համար: Բայց ՍոՖի բացատրությունների օգնությամբ ավելի լավ ընկալեցի իր ասելիքը: Չնայած ՍօՖի ու Հայկօյի ոճային տարբերություններին, այս երկու հատվածները իրար շատ լավ էին լրացնում, ապրես ՍօՖ ջան, դու էլ ես ընտիր գործ արել:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Շինարարին, այ էստեղ հիասթափվեցի, պատմության ամբողջ միստիկան ոչնչացվեց անողոքաբար, ափսոս էլ էր  :Sad:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.02.2010), Հայկօ (21.02.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Շինարարին, այ էստեղ հիասթափվեցի, պատմության ամբողջ միստիկան ոչնչացվեց անողոքաբար, ափսոս էլ էր


Հա դե ոչինչ, ճակատագրական ոչինչ չի եղել,  իրենցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ, դու էլ կարող եք քո ուզած ձևով ավարտել, այդքան մի տխրիր :Wink:

----------

My World My Space (21.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Պատմվածքի վերջին՝ Շինարարի հատվածը կարդալիս հիշեցի ոջիլի հայտնի անեկդոտը:
Լավ չեմ հիշում, որ պատմեմ, էսպես, մակերեսային ասեմ: Ուսանողը քննության պատրաստվելիս մենակ ոջիլի թեման է սովորում, գնում է, տոմս է քաշում, ընկնում է կով, սկսում է պատմել. «կովը կաթնատու կենդանի է, ունի մորթի, մորթու վրա լինում է ոջիլ, իսկ ոջիլը...»: Դասախոսն ասում ա. «Նոր տոմս քաշի»: Քաշում ա, առյուծ: Սկսում է պատմել. «Առյուծը գիշատիչ կենդանի է, իսկ նրա մազերի մեջ լինում է ոջիլ, իսկ ոջիլը...»: Դասախոսը ձանձրացած ասում է. «Տղա ջա՛ն, ձկների մասին պատմիր»: Ուսանողը սկսում է. «Ձուկ ջրային կենդանի է, բայց այ եթե ցամաքում ապրեր, մորթի կունենար, իսկ մորթու վրա կլիներ ոջիլ: Իսկ այ ոջիլը...»:

Ասածս ինչ է:
Թեև վերջում պատմվածքի ընթացքը լրիվ շեղվեց ու սկզբի ամբողջ պատմությունը «հեչ եղավ», բայց այնուամենայնիվ այդ հատվածը գրված էր վարպետորեն:
Ընդհանուր բոլոր հատվածներն էլ հետաքրքիր էին:
Բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ առաջին երկու հատվածները հինգական անգամից եմ կարդացել: Որտև ոչ մի կերպ այնքան չէին գրավում, որ հետաքրքրված մինչև վերջ կարդայի, կարդում է, արդեն վերջացնելու վրա, մեկ էլ զգում էի, որ չնայած կարդում եմ, բայց մտքերով արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ եմ: Դա նշանակում է, որ ստեղծագործության այդ հատվածներն ինձ էնքան չէին գրավում, որ իմ մտքերը չշեղվեին: Վերջին հատվածում ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ շեղվել: Բայց չշեղվելուս պատճառն այն էր, որ անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե ե՞րբ է հետդարձ լինելու դեպի սկզբի ասելիքը: Ես ընթերցելու ողջ ընթացքում չէի հավատում, որ լրիվ շեղվելու է թեման, կարծում էի, որ հեսա, ու որ է շրջադարձ է լինելու: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե այդ սպասելիքս չլիներ, եթե հասկացած լինեի, որ այդպես էլ վերջանալու է, էստեղ էլ կշեղվեի: Ինձ մինչև վերջ պատմվածքը չբավարարեց:

Հետաքրքիր էին, շատ, գրելու ոճերը, բոլոր երեք հեղինակների: Առաջին երկուսի գրվածքներում դուրս չեկավ ըստ իս ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնվածությունը. նկարագրություններով ու «դժվարահունչ», ոչ արդիական շփման բառերով: Վերջին հատվածն այդ իմաստով շատ ավելի սահուն ու «մարդամոտ» էր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.02.2010), Ariadna (24.02.2010), Rhayader (22.02.2010), Sambitbaba (17.01.2014), Հայկօ (21.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010), Ուլուանա (21.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Sphinx

Հայկօյի նկարագրությունները շատ շոշափելի են.դա գովելի փաստ է,բայց ոճը , ես էլ եմ գտնում,որ  մեղմ ասած, ծանր է: Գուցե  պատճառն այն է, որ  թեև տեքստը շատ գեղեցիկ հայերենով է, բայց պատմվածքի համար չափից դուրս գրական է, դա տեքստին մի տեսակ սառն անմատչելիություն է հաղորդում ու  չի գրավում : Կարելի էր * երբեմն*  ավելի  գործածվող, և դրանով իսկ ավելի  կենդանի բառեր օգտագործել, ոչինչ, որ տեղ- տեղ էլ մաշված լինեին՝ էդքան ազնվական բառերի մեջ :Ոճը բավականին կբեռնաթափվեր:Ռայադերի հատվածն արժանի շարունակություն էր ստացվելև ոճի , և իմաստի տեսակետից (չեմ հաշվում,որ տեքսը   մի թեթև խմբագրման կարիք ունի): Ռայադերի ներկայացրած «մեխանիզմից» * միայն  մի քանիսը* կարելի էր  որպես ծանոթագրություն  կցել  տեքստին (էնտեղ կան բաներ, որ, իմ կարծիքով, էական ինֆորմացիա  չեն տալիս ընթերցողին տեքստը ընկալելու  գործում, դրանք ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա են տալիս հեղինակի մասին):
Շինարարի ոճն ինձ , ընդհանրապես,շատ է դուր գալիս,ուղղակի սա իր պատմվածքը չէր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.02.2010), Chuk (22.02.2010), Rhayader (22.02.2010), Հայկօ (21.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010), Ուլուանա (22.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.02.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> թեև տեքստը շատ գեղեցիկ հայերենով է, բայց պատմվածքի համար չափից դուրս գրական է, դա տեքստին մի տեսակ սառն անմատչելիություն է հաղորդում ու  չի գրավում : Կարելի էր * երբեմն*  ավելի  գործածվող, և դրանով իսկ ավելի  կենդանի բառեր օգտագործել, ոչինչ, որ տեղ- տեղ էլ մաշված լինեին՝ էդքան ազնվական բառերի մեջ


Ինձ թվում է՝ դա արվել է գիտակցաբար, որպես հղում ոճի տասնիններորդ դարի վերջի ու քսաներորդ դարի սկզբի ներկայացուցիչներին:
Հայկօի հետ համաձայն չեմ, թե իր գրածի մեջ Լավկրաֆտ չկար. լեզուն:

----------

Հայկօ (24.02.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Չեմ ուզում համեմատություններ անել, ճիշտն ասած: Ուլուանան էնա լավ գրել ա: Բայց սովորաբար մի բան կարդալիս ակամա մտածում եմ, թե ի՞նչ լուծումներ կարելի էր տալ, դեպքերն ինչպե՞ս կարելի էր զարգացնել: Rhayader-ի մասում, երբ հերոսը ձայներ լսեց, մտածում էի հիմա դուռը կբացվեր, ներս կմտնեին աղաղակող երեխաներ, որոնք առանց տեսնելու այդ թափանցիկ մարդուն կանցնեն իր միջով ու դուրս կգան մյուս դռնով: ՈՒ մարդը կհասկանար, որ ինքը մահացած և անդրաշխարհից մեր իրականությունում հայտնված  մեկն է: Բայց փաստորեն Շինարարին մնում էր միայն «արթնացնել » այդ մարդուն,  :Smile:   բայց ինձ թվում էր հերոսը հոգեբուժարանի մի պալատում էր արթնանալու, որին հենց իր երազներն են ցնորման հասցրել: Այդպիսով հենց կապ կհաստատվեր պատմվածքի սկզբի հետ:
Բայց բերեք ասենք,  որ եթե ամեն ինչ հենց այնպես չգրվեր ոնց որ գրված է, մենք էլ այսքան քննարկելու բան չէինք ունենա: Ամեն դեպքում երեք հեղինակներին էլ շնորհակալ եմ :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.02.2010), Ariadna (24.02.2010), Dayana (24.02.2010), Շինարար (24.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժողովուրդ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համար, չնայած առաջին հայացքից տեսակետները միանշանակ չէին, սակայն հետաքրքիր էր, որ իմ գրածը բոլորը, անկախ հավանել-չհավանելուց, տեսնում են հենց այնպես, ինչպես ես կցանկանայի, որ այն ընկալվի, ուրեմն ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ…


> 3. Ինչպես երևում է առաջին հղումից, ես հույս ունեի, որ հերոսը երեք անգամ կայցելի տունն ու երեք տեսիլք կունենա, ինչից հետո կամ կգտնի այն, ինչ փնտրում էր, կամ էլ հավերժ կմնա երազի մեջ (իմ տարբերակում, եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եմ դնել):


 Սպասեցնում ես :Cool:

----------


## Rhayader

Memento mori (այս պահի դրությամբ այն ավելի ակտուալ է քան մոմենտո մորեն) :Wink:  մի փոքր ժամանակ տվեք, խնդրում եմ: Ադմինությանս կարիքը կա TP-ում:

----------


## SSS

Նախ ցանկանում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել պատմվածքի համաչ.շատ հավանեցի:Առեղծվածային և կլանող որևէ բան կար,շատ գեղեցիկ և գրագետ էին արված նկարագրությունները,հատկապես 1մասում,շատ կլանված էի կարդում և հավատում էի իմ կարդացածին:Վերջը շատ ճիշտ էր մտածաված,այն յուրահատուկ համ և հոտ էր ապահովում պատմվածքին:Ապրեք

----------

Հայկօ (24.02.2010), Շինարար (24.02.2010)

----------


## Minerva

Շատ հետաքրքրի պատմվածք էր: Շնորհակալություն: Հայկօյի մասում մի-երկու տեղ Մարկեսին հիշեցրեց, չգիտեմ ինչի: Իսկ ընդհանուր պատմվածքը պոական ոճով էր` չհաշված վերջին մասը: Դժվար էր առաջին երկուսից հետո ինչ-որ բան հնարել, բայց որ երազով չվերջանար, ավելի լավ կլիներ:  :Smile: 
Ճիշտ ա, համաձայն եմ, որ նկարագրությունները մի քիչ ծանրացնում էին, բայց լեզուն լրիվ համապատասխան էր, դժվար թե էս ոճի պատմվածքը ավելի խոսակցական լեզվով գրելը ճիշտ լիներ: Վերջին հատվածում, երբ ոճը փոխվեց, ավելի կենդանի լեզու ա օգտագործված: Շատ դուր եկավ Տան գաղափարը, իսկ գիշերասաթե (եթե չեմ սխալվում) բառը սիրեցի  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (24.02.2010), Հայկօ (24.02.2010), Շինարար (24.02.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Շատ հետաքրքրի պատմվածք էր: Շնորհակալություն: Հայկօյի մասում մի-երկու տեղ Մարկեսին հիշեցրեց, չգիտեմ ինչի: Իսկ ընդհանուր պատմվածքը պոական ոճով էր` չհաշված վերջին մասը: Դժվար էր առաջին երկուսից հետո ինչ-որ բան հնարել, բայց որ երազով չվերջանար, ավելի լավ կլիներ: 
> Ճիշտ ա, համաձայն եմ, որ նկարագրությունները մի քիչ ծանրացնում էին, բայց լեզուն լրիվ համապատասխան էր, դժվար թե էս ոճի պատմվածքը ավելի խոսակցական լեզվով գրելը ճիշտ լիներ: Վերջին հատվածում, երբ ոճը փոխվեց, ավելի կենդանի լեզու ա օգտագործված: Շատ դուր եկավ Տան գաղափարը, իսկ գիշերասաթե (եթե չեմ սխալվում) բառը սիրեցի


Համամիտ եմ ,որ նման Գարսիա մարկեսին,եթե ճիշտն ասեմ առանձնապես որևէ  ծանրություն չեմ տեսնեւմ,Մարկեսին էլ շատերը ծանր են համարում,իսկ նա դարի լավագույն գրողն է: ինչ վերաբերվում է վերջին,ապա կարծում եմ որ սկիզբը լիովին ծածկում է թերությունները,կարելի ուշադրություն էլ չդարձնել:

----------

Շինարար (24.02.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Համամիտ եմ ,որ նման Գարսիա մարկեսին,եթե ճիշտն ասեմ առանձնապես որևէ  ծանրություն չեմ տեսնեւմ,Մարկեսին էլ շատերը ծանր են համարում,իսկ նա դարի լավագույն գրողն է: ինչ վերաբերվում է վերջին,ապա կարծում եմ որ սկիզբը լիովին ծածկում է թերությունները,կարելի ուշադրություն էլ չդարձնել:


Ես վերջին մասի մասին խոսացության կոնտեքստում «թերություն» բառը չէի օգտագործի  :Smile: : Այս եզրահանգմանը եկել եմ *Բարեկամի* «level 2» վերլուծությունը կարդալուց հետո: Ազատ ժամանակ ունենամ՝ ավելի կմանրամասնեմ:

----------

Շինարար (24.02.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Ես վերջին մասի մասին խոսացության կոնտեքստում «թերություն» բառը չէի օգտագործի : Այս եզրահանգմանը եկել եմ *Բարեկամի* «level 2» վերլուծությունը կարդալուց հետո: Ազատ ժամանակ ունենամ՝ ավելի կմանրամասնեմ:


 Սպասում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Օմ մանի, նեղացածության հետ երկար կռիվ տալուց հետո որոշեցի, որ ազնիվ չի լինի թեման այսպես սպանել: Ինչպես խոստացել էի, պատմվածքի իմ տարբերակը (Հայկօի մասն անփոփոխ եմ թողել, ибо оно мне нравится, երրորդ մասը գրել եմ ինքս): Ի միջի այլոց, սա կարող է առաջին հայալեզու սարսափ պատմվածքը լինել:
Այսպիսով,



> *Հայկօ, Բայանդուր Պողոսյան*
> Delirium Tremens
> _(նախնական վերնագիրը՝ Délire)_
> 
> Երիտասարդ արյունը եռում էր ներսում: Ուժով ու եռանդով լի, կյանքով լեցուն՝ մոտեցավ արևկող դռանը: Փտած տախտակները մի կերպ կցած էին իրար, ներկը պլոկված էր: Ժանգոտած ծխնիները, դժկամությամբ ճռռալով, տեղի տվեցին: Մտավ ներս, և Տան փոշե շունչը դիպավ դեմքին: Ամենուր իրենց դարն ապրած իրերի կույտեր էին, փոշու հաստ շերտի տակ խեղդված ինչ-որ առարկաներ: Լուսամուտները փակված էին կերպասե ծանր վարագույներով: Խունացած քաթանի կտորներով ամբողջությամբ ծածկված փայտե ծանր կահույքն, ասես դարանակալ, նայում էր նրան քրքրված, հնաոճ պաստառներով զարդարված պատերի տակից: Փոշի էր ու մթություն, բորբոս ու հնոտիներ: Բազմաճյուղ, ժանգոտած ջահը, օձերի կծիկի նման, կախվել էր գերանակապ ու մրոտ առաստաղից: Լպրծուն կիսախավարի միջից մի կերպ նշմարեց դեպի Տան խորքը տանող ճանապարհը և քայլեց առաջ: Ամեն քայլի հետ փոշին թափանցում էր նրա հագուստի ու մարմնի մեջ, սարդոստայնները ծվեն-ծվեն փաթաթվում էին վրան: Գայթեց. ոտքը դիպավ քրքրված գորգի եզրին: Հավասարակշությունը պահելու համար բռնեց զարդանախշ, ծանր սեղանի եզրից ու զգաց, թե ինչպես են ցրտի սառցե ասեղները ծակծկում մատները, մթության շոշափուկները դաստակի վրայով սողում վերև: Սարսռալով՝ ձեռքը հետ քաշեց. երակներում վերականգնվող արյան հոսքը ջերմացրեց ափը: Ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ուժ նրան մղում էր դեպի Տան՝ խավարի քողի տակ թաքնված խորքը: Խունացած գորգը խեղդում էր ոտնաձայները՝ փխրուն անձկության նման պարուրելով նրա քայլերը: Գորգի տակ փայտե հատակը սպունգի նման ծակոտկեն էր ու փափուկ: Կրունկները խրվում էին գորգի ու տախտակների մեջ, ու փոշին սողալով լցնում էր առաջացած փոսերը: Առաստաղը հողի գույնի էր: Մոտեցավ սենյակի խորքի երկաթակոփ դռանը, վարանելով դիպավ բռնակին: Կողպեքի ժանգոտ ատամնանիվները զարմանալիորեն անաղմուկ պտտվեցին, դուռը դանդաղ բացվեց: Քայլեց դեպի ներս և զգաց, թե ինչպես է մթության անկյուններում կուչ եկած հազարամյա վախը արթնանում սենյակում ու քամում իր հոգին: Բորբոսի, քայքայման ու ծերության հոտով հագեցած գաղջ օդը դիպավ դեմքին, թափանցեց հագուստի ծալքերի մեջ, ներծծվեց մաշկի անհամար ծակոտիներով: Մարմնի ներսում ասես ինչ-որ բան ոլորվեց: Նրան թվաց, որ խրվել է մի աներևույթ, մածուցիկ պատնեշի մեջ: Պատի տակ նշմարեց վերև տանող աստիճաններն ու ուղղվեց դեպի այդ կողմ: Յուրաքանչյուր քայլի հետ զգում էր, թե ինչպես է մահացու հոգնությունը սև մաղձի նման տարածվում մարմնի ներսում, ծվատում իր կամքը, գիտակցում էր, որ ուղեղը պատած պղտոր փառն ավելի ու ավելի է կարծրանում: Մտածեց, որ մի ամբողջ հավերժություն արդեն սողում է մոխիրի, փոշու ու թմբիրի այս արքայությունում, որ է Տունը: Նկատեց, որ ստվեր չունի ու հասկացավ, որ արևի լույս չկա ու չի էլ եղել երբեք: Հետևեց, թե ինչպես է արմունկը երազի նման լողում թանձր օդի մեջ ու պատահմամբ հրում ծանր, ասես արճճե գավաթը, աղոտ կերպով գիտակցեց, որ գուցե մի քանի ժամ է անցել այն պահից, երբ գավաթը սկսեց ընկնել ու մոտենալ հատակին, կլանված դիտեց, թե ինչպես են հատակից գավաթին ընդառաջ բարձրանում փոշու ու մառախուղի ծիլերն ու, գավաթը ամփոփելով իրենց հանգույցներում, զգույշ իջեցնում այն դեպի ներքև: Ոչ մի ձայն չլսեց: Ձեռքերը դողում էին, երբ բռնեց աստիճանի բազրիքը: Սառնություն չզգաց: Դանդաղ բարձրացավ վերև: Տան երկրորդ հարկի սորուն կիսախավարի սրտում մի ավելի մութ ուրվագիծ նկատեց ու սկսեց մոտենալ: Հեռավորության կրճատվելուն զուգընթաց՝ ուրվագծի խորքերում ավելի ու ավելի հստակ ինչ-որ շարժում էր նշմարվում: Աստիճանաբար՝ անկանոն, քաոսային շարժումը գրեթե մարդկային կերպարանք ստացավ: Քայլ առ քայլ առաջ գնալով՝ հմայված հետևում էր, թե ինչպես է մթության ծնած լռակյաց ստվերը նույնպես դանդաղ քայլերով մոտենում իրեն: Նախ երևաց վտիտ, ցնցոտիներով փաթաթված իրանը, ապա՝ բուսական ջիղեր հիշեցնող կարծր երակների ցանցով պատված նիհար վերջույթները, սուր ուսերի մեջ ներքաշված պարանոցը, լերկ, ծերունական մուգ բծերով ծածկված մաշկով գլուխը, կեղտոտ, խճճված, իրար կպած, նոսր մազերի փնջերը: Դեմքը չէր երևում: Նկատվում էր, թե քրքրված հագուստի տակ ինչպես են կոտրված փուքսի նման ուռչում ու սմքում դուրս ցցված կողերը: Կերպարանքը քայլում էր ակնհայտ դժվարությամբ, լուռ հևալով, մի կերպ քարշ տալով անհնազանդ ոտքերը: Մոտենալով մարդկային այդ ուրվագծին՝ հայացքը թեքեց ներքև՝ դեպի դրա ձեռքերը: Կնճռոտ էին, մոմի պես դեղին, կոտրտված եղջերանման եղունգներով, չորացած, ասես կմախքի վրա սոսնձված կաշվով, ոսկրոտ ու անկյանք: Հանկարծ ձեռքը սկսեց բարձրանալ ու մեկնվել առաջ: Իր կամքից անկախ՝ ճաքճքած ու ծռմռված ձեռքին ընդառաջ բարձրացրեց սեփական տաք, փափուկ, արյամբ ու կյանքով լեցուն ձեռքը: Այն ակնթարթին, երբ թվում էր՝ արդեն պիտի դիպչի կերպարանքի ձեռքին, նրա մատները շոշափեցին հայելու սառն ու ողորկ հարթությունը: Այլայլված՝ գլուխը բարձրացրեց վերև ու աչքերը գամեց կերպարանքի՝ ասես միայն սև, պղտոր բիբերից կազմված աչքերին, կարծես դարերի խորքից՝ տեսավ Տան դեմքը ու իր վրա զգաց իր սեփական հայացքի ապակյա ծանրությունը: Ցնցված, սահմռկելով՝ ընկրկեց հայելուց, ճիգ գործադրեց՝ հայացքը պոկելու համար այդ գիշերասաթե բիբերից, ոտքը հետ դրեց ու զգաց, որ աստիճաններով գլորվում է ներքև՝ դեպի խավարի բաց գիրկը:
> Խավարը ոլորվեց, իր հետ ոլորելով նրա կամքը, ձևափոխելով ու ձևափոխվելով, ասես լցվելով սրինգի մոնոտոն, ոլորվող սուլոցով, որն աճելով ոռնոցի վերածվեց նրա ականջներում: Անսահման սարսափի ոռնոց, որի մեջ նա զգաց, որ ինքն էլ է ոռնում խավարի հետ միասին, որ իր կամքն ու խավարի կամքը նույնն են, որ ինքն էլ է մասն այն դիվային սրինգի, որը նվագողի անունը երբեք չի կարելի հիշատակել ո՛չ բարձրաձայն, ո՛չ շշուկով, ո՛չ մտքում:
> Այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում լռությունը, այդպես էր սուլում, ոռնում ու գալարվում նա, մինչև ամեն ինչ նորից չլուծվեց սպիտակի մեջ:
> Ու ահա՝ լի կյանքով ու արյամբ, նա նորից կանգնած էր դռան առաջ, որն արդեն մեռած ու նեխող էր, երբ ժամանակը դեռ չէր ծնվել: Նորից նույն փտած տախտակները, որոնք, թվում էր, մի շարժումից կարող էին խարխլվել իրենց տեղերից ու փլվել դուռը բացել փորձողի վրա: Դռան վրա մուգ սրճագույն, գրեթե սև բծեր էին, որոնք կարող էին մակարդված արյան հետքեր լինել. ո՞վ կարող էր հաստատ ասել:
> Ո՞վ կարող էր ասել, քանի օր, տարի, եթե ոչ՝ դար, նա մոտենում էր դռանը, բացում այն. ամեն անգամ, ուղիղ նույն ժամին, ժամանակը պտտվում էր, վերադարձնում նույն տեղը՝ փոխարենը զրկելով վերապրած սարսափի հիշողություններից:
> Տունը կանչում էր նրան. թվում էր՝ իրականության մեջ խրված այդ վերքը, որի աստիճանաբար լայնացող ճեղքերով ծածկված պատերը բացվում էին՝ ստեղծելով ծաղկող վարդի մի հրեշավոր նմանություն, պետք է իրենից վաներ ամեն կենդանի արարած, մինչև նեխման այդ ծաղիկը բացվի, ու արևի ճառագայթներն իսպառ վերացնեն ստվերում թաքնված սարսափի վերջին մնացորդները:

----------

Հայկօ (18.09.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Շարունակությունը.



> Բայց Տունը կանչում էր նրան, Տունը խոստանում էր բացվել նրա առաջ, ներս թողնել, մերկանալ... Նա զգաց, որ ակամայից նրբորեն շոյում է դռան ճաքճքած մակերևույթը:
> Դռան չարագույժ ճռռոցից սառնություն զգաց փորում: Սովորաբար դուռը բացելիս լույսը մտնողի համար միջանցք է գցում դեպի ներս. այդ տանն ամեն ինչ հակառակն էր՝ ներսի խավարն էր ստվեր գցում դեպի դուրս: Նրա սրտում մի պահ կասկած ծնվեց, բայց, նորից զգալով տան կանչը, քայլեց խավարի մեջ:
> Ամեն ինչ իր տեղում էր. կերպասե ծանր վարագույրներով ծածկված պատուհանները, օդում սավառնող հեղձուցիկ փոշին, Գորգոնայի գլուխ հիշեցնող ջահը: Նորից նրա մազերը սարդոստանից սկսեցին կպչել իրար. նա, անհանգիստ շնչելով, իր ինչ-որ թաքնված զգայարանով ըմբռնեց օդում սավառնող հիշողությունների, մանուշակների, ֆորմալդեհիդի, մահվան ու կանացի քրտինքի ծանր բույրը:
> Ոչ, նրան ծանոթ ոչինչ չկար այդ սենյակում, բացի իր սեփական հիշողություններից, որոնք նա երբեք չէր ունեցել:
> Մտածմունքների մեջ՝ նա մոտեցավ գրադարակին ու սկսեց ձեռքի ափով գրքերի վրայից հերթով քաշել սարդոստայնը. խավարի մեջ նա աստիճանաբար տարբերակեց «De Umbrarum Regis Novum Portis», «Necros Nomos Eicon», «Vigiliae Mortuorum secundum chorum Ecclesiae Maguntinae», «Malleus Maleficarum» գրքերի կազմերը, նույնիսկ սըր Լանսելոտ Քաննինգի «Խելահեղ Թախիծը» կար: Նա ձեռքը մեկնեց գրքի արդեն բավականին գունաթափ ու ճաքճքած կաշուց շապիկին, բայց տան նկուղից ուժեղ, մետաղային զրնգոցը լսելով՝ վախեցած ետ քաշեց ձեռքը:
> Ձայնը չշարունակվեց, բայց նա համոզված էր, որ իսկապես այն լսել է: Վախի ալիքը գլորվեց նրա սրտով, ստամոքսը նորից կծկվեց ներսում սառնության զգացողությունից. ասես ինչ-որ ցուրտ ու լպրծուն բան էր գալարվում նրա ստոծանու տակ: Ծոծրակի մազերը, ասես ստատիկ լիցքից, սկսեցին բիզ-բիզ կանգնել, ու նա զգաց, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դիտում է իրեն: Մի կերպ ինքն իրեն ստիպելով, որ շրջվի, նա հայտնաբերեց, որ ետևում ոչ ոք չկա: Միևնույն է, նա արդեն գիտեր, որ միայնակ չի այդ Տանը: Ինչ-որ մեկի սարսափ ու ցանկություն ներշնչող ներկայությունը սարդոստայնի հետ միասին պարուրել էր նրա հագուստը, փոշու հետ թափանցել նրա մեջ:
> - Ո՞վ կա այստեղ,- հարցրեց նա դողացող ձայնով:
> Ոչ ոք չպատասխանեց:
> Մի պահ նա նա անորոշ շարժում ընկալեց փոշոտ փալասով ծածկված կիսանդրու ետևից: Հաղթահարելով վախը, նա դողալով սկսեց մոտենալ արձանին: Գորգը կենդանի արարածի նման փափուկ էր նրա ոտքերի տակ, թվում էր՝ եթե ուժեղ սեղմի, գորգ-մորթու տակ կողեր ու ողնաշար կշոշափի: Ծանր շնչելով, մի ձեռքն առաջ մեկնած, իսկ մյուսն, ասես սրտի խելահեղ զարկը զսպելու համար, սեղմած կրծքին, նա մոտենում էր արձանին:
> ...

----------

Հայկօ (18.09.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Վերջավորությունը.



> Կրակայրիչը նույնպես գրպանը դնելով, նա նորից ինքն իրեն ստիպեց վեր կենալ:
> Տրիֆինան դեռ չգիտի, որ դու վերադարձել ես: Ահա, բացվեց նրա սենյակի դուռը: Նրա գիշերազգեստը մեղմ շրշյունով սահում է գետնի վրայով՝ միահյուսվելով փափուկ քայլերին: 
> Շշշ՛, մի՛ աղմկիր, գիշե՛ր...
> Նրան թվում է՝ սրտի զարկերը դեմքին են հարվածում: Քո երիտասարդ կինը, հոգու խորքում դու գիտես, որ նրա սրտի տակ քո երեխայի սիրտն էլ է բաբախում:
> Շշշ՛, մի՛ աղմկիր, գիշե՛ր...
> Նրա պատկերը գունատ է ուրվականի պես. գիշերազգեստը մեղմ շրշյունով սահում է գետնի վրայով դեպի սենյակը: Մի ձեռքն ամուր սեղմել է բանալիների կապոցը, մյուսը կանթեղն է բռնել:
> Շշշ՛, մի՛ աղմկիր, գիշե՛ր...
> Բանալիներից մեկը, որը սև վարդի տեսք ունի: Բանալին տարօրինակորեն փափուկ ու անձայն մտնում է անցքի մեջ, բայց համառում է պտտվել. Տրիֆինան ստիպված է կանթեղը դնել գետնին ու երկու ձեռքով հրել այն: Լույսը երերում է՝ տարօրինակ ստվերների պար գցելով նրա գիշերազգեստի վրա: Դու տեսնում ես, թե ինչպես են գիշերազգեստի թեթև շղարշի տակից ուրվագծվում նրա նուրբ ոտքերը:
> Շշշ՛, մի՛ աղմկիր, գիշե՛ր...
> ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.04.2010), Հայկօ (18.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Վարկանիշների թեմայի համաև վարկանիշներ փնտրելով սահուն կերպով հայտնվեցի էս թեմայում: Հավես էր վերընթերցելը, էս ինչքան եմ քլնգվել :Jpit:  Ու ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ էլի ամենաշատը ինձ իմ հատվածը դուր եկավ :Pardon:   Ակումբում իմ արած երևի լավագույն գրառումն ա. ինձ տենց ա թվում. հիմա շատ եմ չորուցամաքել:

Չարժե՞ թեմա բացել մեր լավագույն գրառումը ակումբում :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

Լավ ա, որ թեման ակտիվացավ,ոնց-որ չեմ կարդացել, հիշեմ, էսօր կարդամ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Վարկանիշների թեմայի համաև վարկանիշներ փնտրելով սահուն կերպով հայտնվեցի էս թեմայում: Հավես էր վերընթերցելը, էս ինչքան եմ քլնգվել Ու ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ էլի ամենաշատը ինձ իմ հատվածը դուր եկավ  Ակումբում իմ արած երևի լավագույն գրառումն ա. ինձ տենց ա թվում. հիմա շատ եմ չորուցամաքել:
> 
> Չարժե՞ թեմա բացել մեր լավագույն գրառումը ակումբում


Եթե ուզում ես, որ ես շարունակեմ քո ուղղությամբ թույն շնչել, արա  :LOL:  ես դեռ քո «շարունակությունը» չեմ մոռացել:

----------

